# [OT] Gentoo wymiata

## stach

Namieszalem sobie w swoim gentoo i w chwili slabosci zamiast naprawiac wywalilem je z kompa. Rozpocząłem eksperymenty z innymi dystrybucjami. Po kolei pojawily sie: Fedora4, SUSE i Ubuntu i powiem Wam jedno... Gentoo przy tych dystrybucjach to cudo prawdziwe. Nie jestem informatykiem, na wiekszosci spraw zwiazanychz systemem sie nie znam, ale gentoo dziala najszybciej - jest najbardziej zrozumiale w zasadach swojego dzialania. Normalnie Gentoo ponad wszystko. To tyle. I właśnie sktuszony wracam do Gentoo. I nie straszne mi ponowne przechodzenie na nowsza wersje gcc  :Wink:  zaraz po instalacji...  To taka samokrytyka neofity  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Yatmai

Heh, tu Cie doskonale rozumiem. Był dzień gdy sie wkurzyłem na długi czas kompilacji i na to, że Gentoo zajmuje sporo więcej miejsca niż taki Debian, ale zainstalowałem na drugim dysku Debiana, Slacka, NetBSD (o jezuuu, jaka bieda) to doszedłem do wniosku, że zostawie jednak Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwach

Ja w sumie też już chyba na dobre z Gentoo zostaje. Najpierw bawiłem się  Knoppixem (żeby czasem czegoś nie popsuć   :Cool: ), potem byl Red Hat 9, Fedora 3, Mandrake 10 i Gentoo. 

Potem jeszcze spróbowałem Debiana (niestety ... instalacja była strasznie skomplikowana, nie miałem pojęcia o co tam biega   :Razz: ). Ostatnio spróbowałem nawet Ubuntu, które jest w miare fajne, tyle że strasznie trudne w konfiguracji. A mianowicie w Gentoo jak coś nie działa (np moja karta dzwiękowa pod ISA) to wystarczyło troche poszukać i dało rade. Pod Ubuntu zaś jak samo się nie zainstaluje, to raczej nie ma sensu się męczyć (ile to trzeba rzeczy zainstalować, zeby móc sobie samemu jądro skompilować   :Wink: .

Tak więc jak dla mnie tylko Gentoo, za to że działa, a jak nie działa to wystarczy forum, pare kliknięć i już działa   :Cool: 

Pozdrawiam, Kuba

----------

## Belliash

Te przesto przechodzilem.

A najbardiej to chyba podoba mi sie portage, gdzie np. nie muse sukac aktualnien, czy sciagac gier.

Wpisuje emerge sync i emerge -uD world i mam updated system  :Wink: 

Fajne jest tez emerge americas-army => sam wszystko robi. A na suse np. musialbym szukac w necie linku skad tegre najpierw zassac. Juz nie mowie o tym, e polowy soft, jaki jest w portage nie ma w innych distrach.

IMHO SaXa  SuSE mi brakuje, ale da sie przezyc  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *kwach wrote:*   

> Ostatnio spróbowałem nawet Ubuntu, które jest w miare fajne, tyle że strasznie trudne w konfiguracji.

 

Kawalek czasu temu dostalem plytki Ubuntu... powodowany ciekawoscia co tam konkurencja (  :Wink:  ) robi wlozylem LiveCD do napedu i reboot notebooka. Uruchomilo sie cos brzydkiego (chyba bazujace na dialog) - po dobrej chwili polapalem sie o co w tym chodzi i zaczalem uruchamiac nareszcie system, lecz... wieszal sie - w roznych momentach. Po dwoch probach u siebie i jednej na innym komputerze (juz stancjonarnym) z takim samym efektem plytki odlozylem na regal i poszedl wielki ROTFL.

----------

## kwach

U mnie ubuntu się nie wieszało. Tzn. z livecd chyba jak odpaliłem coś pog glx to siadał, ale poza tym to działało. Mnie zniechęciło to, że żeby sobie w jajku obsługę ISA włączyć to musiałem sporo rzeczy zainstalować (bezcenne  miejsce na dysku) i kupe roboty z tym. Co więcej przyzwyczaiłem się do emerge program i bez tego jakoś mi się nie chciało instalować. No i jeszcze zabawa z ustawianiem serwerów, brak kadu itp.

JA ubuntu oceniam b. dobrze, ale to i tak nie Gentoo...

BTW: fajny pomyśł z wysyłaniem płytek: po miesiącu jużdostałem piękne, lśniące i pachnące (i pogniecione porzez poczte)

----------

## nelchael

 *kwach wrote:*   

> BTW: fajny pomyśł z wysyłaniem płytek: po miesiącu jużdostałem piękne, lśniące i pachnące (i pogniecione porzez poczte)

 

Musze przyznac, ze mi sie to wlasnie bardzo podoba  :Smile:  A my (niewazne kto dokladnie  :Wink:  ) zamowilismy ich chyba cos okolo 100 - przyszly elegancko zapakowane w sporych rozmiarow pudelko. Vardo cos bedzie wiecej wiedzial na ten temat.

----------

## tomekb

Na mnie ubuntu sprawil calkiem dobre wrazenie, potrafil uruchomic caly sprzet, szczegolnie siec, z ktora mialem wtedy problemy. Ale tylko ten instalowany, livecd jest jakies skopane. W sumie zaliczylem wtedy tulaczke po fedorze, manrake'u, suse, ubuntu i tylko te dwie ostatnie dystrybucje sprawiaja jakies dobre wrazenie. Szczegolnie suse po dopisaniu paru mirrorow i lekkim tuningu. Znowu ubuntu moze byc dobre dla tych, ktorzy licza na to, ze system po zaintalowaniu ma byc juz gotowy do uzytkowania bez jakiegos "dziwnego kombinownia". Oczywiscie mam tu na mysli ZU, cos w stylu mojej mamy na przyklad   :Wink:  Dla mnie sposob konfiguracji takich distro nie odpowiada kompletnie. Konfiguracja jest trzymana po jkaichs dziwnych plikach, nie ma to jak w Gentoo - przejrzysty /etc  :Smile:  O mandrake'u szkoda wspominac - przy wybieraniu pakietow wybralem gnome, ale po zainstalowaniu nie moglem w zaden sposob go uruchomic, nawet w gdm go brak. A fedora to juz klapa kompletna - testuje rozwiazania dla rhel calkowicie nieprzydatne na desktopie - po co komu selinux lub gcc4 jako defaultowy kompilator? Jesli to samo ma zrobic novell z opensuse, co rh z fedora to bedzie mi bardzo przykro.

----------

## yemu

ja jakis czas temu na komputerze w pracy sprobowalem zapuscic kubuntu 5.10. ogolnie nie jest moze najgorzej, ale sporo trzeba bylo sie nameczyc, zeby powylaczac domyslnie powlaczanie uslugi i pozmieniac ustawienia na sensowne. niestety update do kde-3.5 lekko rozwalil system i kdm przestal dzialac. jako plusy kubuntu moge dodac, ze maja fajny zestaw patchy na kde (np.  pasku wyszukiwania google w konquerorze pokazuje podpowiedzi wziete z historii google - widac czego ludzie szukaja - to jest naprawde niezle  :Smile: . na notebooku niestety kubuntu nie sprawdzilo sie - livecd nie wykrywal poprawnie karty i X nie dzialaly. zwyklej instalacji nie probowalem. instalacja sterownikow ati w gentoo to byla czysta przyjemnosc  :Smile:  teraz u mnie leci emerge quake4-demo  :Smile: 

pozdro dla wszystkich gentuser'ow  :Smile: 

y

----------

## rooter666

ja na gentoo trafiłem po użytkowaniu mandrejka (krótko-1 tydzień)

potem przyszło slackware - tu już byłym bardzo zadowolony i 2 lata używałem na desktopie

ale jednak w slaku jest mało oprogramowania a samemu kompilować to się trzeba narobić,

zawsze jakiejś biblioteki brakuje ...

no i w końcu gentoo , zainstalowałem ze stage3-athlon-xp i tak zostało   :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam

rooter

----------

## Belliash

Jak 1 raz posadzilem Gentoo, to od razu wiedzialem ze to system dla mnie  :Wink: 

Pozniej tylko go reinstalowalem ze 100 razy, az wkoncu jest super szybciutki i stabilny  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

Ale temat lizu lizu myju myju , a prawda jest taka ze kazdy ma to na co sobie zaluzyl.

Ja to tylko dlatego ze byla i jest taka krowa na starcie - zawsze to blizej osla

A teraz zajmuje sie rozmanazaniem krow, na razie jest piec krow w tym jedna utwardzana, a w oborze jest jeszcze miejsce na 4 sztuki

----------

## Aktyn

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A teraz zajmuje sie rozmanazaniem krow, na razie jest piec krow w tym jedna utwardzana, a w oborze jest jeszcze miejsce na 4 sztuki

 

if_free_obora && quickpkg krowa -utwardzana 

?

----------

## rampage7

ja używałem na początku mandrake - nic nie potrafiłem tam doprowadzić do działania - chęć odpalenia lirca graniczyła z cudem dla newbie.

W końcu pewna dobra osoba poleciła mi Gentoo, dała parę dobrych rad i poszło. Instalator nauczył mnie rozumieć Linuxa  :Smile: 

Teraz mówię, każdemu, że jeśli nie chce się zniechęcić do Linuxa to niech zacznie od Gentoo  :Smile: 

Każde inne distro którego próbowałem odbiło mi się czkawką.

----------

## Riklaunim

Gentoo lubię bo:

a) jest to distro "ciągłe", nie ma skokowych wersji

b) ma rozbite KDE  :Smile: 

c) łatwo zainstalować PHP5+wiele dodatków

d) ma wypasioną dokumentację i wiki

Oprócz Gentoo fajny jest też Arch ale przydałoby mu się trochę więcej stabilności i trochę więcej możliwości pacmana (i rozbite KDE też byłoby fajne)

----------

## ilny

Ja zaczynalem jakies 3 lata temu od Mandrake, ktory nie przyniosl nic dobrego, ciagle sie cos sypalo i czas Mandrak'owania uwazam za stracony   :Wink:  Nastepnie przez dluzszy okres Slackware, ktory bardzo mi odpowiadal, jednak gdy pierwszy raz skompilowalem gentoo, poznalem portage nie chcialem juz innego linux'a. Gentoo spelnia wszystkie wymogi, jak wspomnial Riklaunim rozbite kde i wiele innych, ale sami wiecie dlaczego uzywacie Gentoo   :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam   :Very Happy: 

----------

## qermit

Jednak gentoo to gentoo. Zaczynałem od slackware (nadal go używam na słabszych kompach), po 1,5 - 2 latach, przesiadłem się na Gentoo i tak zostało do dziś.

Niestety jestem zmuszony do kożystania z debiana (za jakie grzechy), gdzie zależności są ustawione na sztywno, a do wyboru jest przeważnie tylko jedna wersja programu. A teraz siedzę na windzie  :Sad:  i instaluję Visual Studio .NET ( i przed chwilą chcałem się przełączyć na konsolę - ctrl+alt+F1, ale coś poszło nie tak)

----------

## Belliash

Ja zaczynałem na SuSE 5.2, ktory byl uszkodzony i nawet dzis nie potrafie tam uruchomic X'ow.

Pozniej troche mandarynki i slackware.

Z przyczyn technicznych niemoglem se pozniej pozwolic na linuksa, jednak przezwyciezylem wszystko i posadzilem redhat 9. Nie byl to zbyt dobry wybor, wiec sybko prenioslem sie na SuSE 9.1. Na tym distro jechalem prawie rok. Chcialem sie nauczyc chociaz podstaw linuksa, zanim zabiore sie za gentoo. Mialem 2 HDD. Na swietach Bozego Narodzenia 2004r 1 raz postawilem Gentoo obok SuSE  :Wink: . Pozniej suse usunalem. cp -a ...  :Wink:  i tak jakos zostalo  :Very Happy: .

----------

## BeteNoire

Moja droga to Mandrake -> Slackware -> Gentoo. Po drodze jakieś próby z innymi distro, przy czym Debian nigdy nie zdołał mnie do siebie przekonać :/ , SuSe wersja bootonly (czy jakoś tak) nie umiało znaleźć i połączyć się z serwerami do instalacji sieciowej, Fedora jest "ograniczona", Arch zbyt słabo rozwinięty a Ubuntu zbyt mocno uproszczony. A poza tym te wszystkie zależnosci w dystrybucjach pakietowych... :/

Acha, jeszcze były jakieś nieśmiałe próby z *BSD, które za każdym razem skutecznie mnie do siebie zniechęcają (ostatnio FreeBSD - słabą obsługą, a raczej brakiem obsługi - framebuffera).

W Gentoo mam to co chcę i czego nie muszę. Jest pełna wolność, dowolność i różnorodność. No i poza tym to co tygryski lubią najbardziej, czyli kompilacja systemu ze źródeł  :Twisted Evil: 

W miarę możliwości i czasu chciałbym jeszcze spróbować innych dystrybucji budowanych ze źródeł (SourceMage, Sorcerer itp)

PS. moje systemy służą jako domowa workstacja.

----------

## Aktyn

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> W Gentoo mam to co chcę i czego nie muszę. Jest pełna wolność, dowolność i różnorodność. No i poza tym to co tygryski lubią najbardziej, czyli kompilacja systemu ze źródeł 
> 
> 

 

Tak mnie teraz naszła myśl, że esencją Getnoo, że tak powiem, jest to że odzwierciedla całość i charakter w jaki działa i funkcjonuje całe "open software". Czyli masa oprogramowania składająca się na fajną rzecz. I to jest jego charakter, za ktury Gentoo lubie.

Wymaga jednak troszke wiedzy do konfiguracji.

Z innych systemów kazdy ma swuj charakter, ja chętnie potestowałbym jeszcze Solarisa,

miałem go 1 dzień, a wywarł na mnie pozytywne wrażenie, a chciałbym go porównac z Gentoo.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> workstacja.

 

Dziwne tłumaczenie  :Wink:  wg mnie powinno się używać określenia workstation, a polski odpowiednik - stacja robocza  :Smile: 

a co do mojej drogi - dawno temu były próby z debianem i slackware, potem długa przerwa.

Kolejne próby z PLD (bardzo przyjemny system  :Smile:  ), debianem, w końcu przypasował mi slack - postawiłem na nim serwer, który śmiga do dzisiaj, i nawet miałem go na moim kompie  :Smile: 

W końcu usłyszałem o gentoo - wydrukowałem handbooka, zainstalowałem (z tego co pamiętam chyba 2 razy instalowałem, bo coś po drodze popsułem) - i od marca 2005 działam cały czas na gentoo  :Smile:  ~x86 oczywiście  :Wink: 

a debiana nigdy nie byłem w stanie zrozumieć ... 

Slack jest bardzo przyjemny, ale raczej na serwer - zainstaluj i zapomnij, że istnieje  :Wink: 

PLD dawno się nie bawiłem, a mandrake i inne tego typu zawsze mnie odstraszały  :Wink: 

Fedorą bawiłem się tylko na uczelni  :Wink: 

----------

## rane

Ja polecam zabawę z wszelkiego rodzaju BSD, zwłaszcza Free. Też jest oparte na źródłach, też ma system portów, a ich firewalle to naprawdę klasa wyżej niż iptables.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## Gabrys

Ja mam Gentoo od niedługo i najpierw napisze co mnie zniechęcało:

- GLI mi rozwaliło tablicę partycji i potem musiałem ją naprawiać testdiskiem i po kolei fsck na wszystkich partycjach spod Knoppiksa,

- natłok flag, jak instalowałem Gentoo nie wiedziałem co tam wpisać. Wg mnie powinno być jakieś sensowne default, no może 3 różne (serwer, biuro, minimul, full, czy coś w tym stylu), żeby było o co się zaczepić na początku. Potem wiadomo -- samo jakoś idzie,

- brak napisania wyraźnie, że można (a nawet wg mnie trzeba) instalować Gentoo z poziomu innego Linuksa a nie z LiveCD,

- miejsce na dysku ubywa milion razy szybciej niż na innych distrach a przy tym robi to w sposób wysoce podstępny,

- KDE nie dodaje /usr/kde/3.4/bin do $PATH,

- są problemy i niech nikt mi nie mówi, że nie ma, z PEŁNĄ polonizacją systemu szczególnie dla newbies. IMHO powinien być skrypt (i step w handbooku), który się robi tak: set-locales pl_PL.UTF-8 i powinno samo iść,

- Gentoo jako jedyna dystrybucja nie wykryło i nie skonfigurowało dysku, żeby korzystał z odpowiednich ATA/DMA. Do tej pory każda dystrybucja to robiła. Bardzo nie miłe wrażenie. XMMS się ciął, gdy ruszałem myszką, poczucie ogromnej ciężkości systemu, psuje pierwsze wrażenie, tu coś TRZEBA zrobić.

- niektóre aplikacje mają w portage megastare wersje (wręcz archaiczne).

To teraz zalety:

+ emerge mozilla-firefox-bin i mam Fx-a.

+ wszystko jest jak JA chcę, bo mogę sobie zmieniać dowolnie konfigi i żaden konfigurator graficzny nie będzie mi ich nadpisywał.

+ bezpieczeństwo i stabilność pakietów - szybkie aktualizacje portage'a w przypadkach łat bezpieczeństwa oraz stabilne programy są przez jakiś czas testing, więc teoretycznie byle czego nie zainstaluję (chyba, że sam chcę).

+ ebuildy dla bardzo fajnych rzeczy typu nvidia- ati- americas-army- a nawet rzeczy, typu cedega-, które wymagają tylko umieszczenia odpowiedniego pliku w odpowiednim miejscu aby nie bawić się w instalowanie ręczne owych rzeczy.

+ łatwo daje się robić na Gentoo dystrybucje typu LiveCD, np. bardzo fajny NavyN OS.

Ogólnie Gentoo rulez, ale nie poleciłbym początkującemu albo człowiekowi bez Internetu.

A moje dystra (w kolejności ~chronologicznej):

* Mandrake 9.x - 10.1 <- bardzo fajne, wszystko było do wyklikania i na prawdę działało

* Aurox 9.x - 10.1 <- jeszcze fajniejsze, wg mnie wymagało _troszkę_ więcej doświadczenia, niemniej też dość intuicyjne

* Knoppix 3.x <- jako dodatkowy system, miał ciekawe aplikacje niedostępne w Auroksie

* Kubuntu <- bardzo fajny system, miałem problemy z PLiterkami, wywaliłem, bo zainstalowałem Gentoo

* Gentoo 2005.0 <- najgorszy system ze wszystkich, które miałem  :Wink: 

A co do LIRCa, to w Gentoo niestety nie potrafiłem sobie zainstalować przez emerge, w ten sposób, żeby urządzeniem, z którego czyta impulsy był CD-In z ALSA'y w Auroksie instalowałem ze źródeł (zgodnie z instrukcjami na stronie lirc.org) i poszło praktycznie od razu, w Gentoo myślałem, że będzie jeszcze prościej, ale musiałem też instalować ze źródeł.

Jeszcze mi przyszło do głowy co by się przydało Gentoo:

o Dobra nakładka graficzna na portage (coś a'la porthole), która by w sposób _dobry_ instalowała pakiety, to jest przez dodawanie w miarę potrzeby wpisów do /etc/portage/package.* a nie jak porthole przez olewanie worlda, z czym są później jaja, jak chcemy zrobić update świata i wywalić niepotrzebne rzeczy.

o Dobry graficzny instalator dla Gentoo (GLI jest krokiem w dobrą stronę),

a obie rzeczy w duchu nauki, aby osoba mogła nauczyć się z czasem używać commandline'a i obejść się bez wyżej wymienionych.

Życzę wszystkim udanego (jeszcze lepszego) nowego roku i aby Gentoo rosło w potęgę.

----------

## Belliash

 *rane wrote:*   

> Ja polecam zabawę z wszelkiego rodzaju BSD, zwłaszcza Free. Też jest oparte na źródłach, też ma system portów, a ich firewalle to naprawdę klasa wyżej niż iptables.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Łukasz

 

Wole ReiserFS  :Wink: 

A i soft w portach BSD jest stary :/ IMHO nie nadaje sie to na desktop, czyli OS nie dla mnie raczej  :Razz: 

----------

## tomekb

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> - natłok flag, jak instalowałem Gentoo nie wiedziałem co tam wpisać. Wg mnie powinno być jakieś sensowne default, no może 3 różne (serwer, biuro, minimul, full, czy coś w tym stylu), żeby było o co się zaczepić na początku. Potem wiadomo -- samo jakoś idzie,

 

Ale właśnie o to chodzi! Żeby każdy mogł sobie wybrać to, co mu odpowiada. A jak jeszcze nie wiesz, to instalujesz defaultowo poustawiane pakiety z USE - ja tak robiłem, gdy po raz pierwszy stawiałem gentoo. I wydaje mi się, że te standartowe są dobrze ustawione, zresztą komu by się chciało tworzyć takie zestawy?  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

Komentarz w handbooku jest lakoniczny. Wybierz flagi USE, które odpowiadają Twojej konfiguracji systemu i Tobie. Link do listy flag. Klik i dostajesz stronę z milionem flag. Handbook mówi o -gtk kde qt czy jakoś tak. Myślę, że możnaby wziąć pod uwagę przyzwoitą liczbę flag na poziomie 20-30, tak aby dać użytkownikowi pozór wyboru i żeby czuł się ważny, a żeby jednocześnie chciało mu się je czytać. To jest moja opinia. Mnie to przeraziło. Zwłaszcza, że przekompilowywać później cały system, bo dopisałem jedną flagę, a tak myśli początkujący user, to niezbyt miła perspektywa.

----------

## rane

USE="-*" i emerge -pv dla każdego instalowanego pakietu pozwoli na wybranie sensownych flag. Te włączone w domyślnym profilu to konfiguracja z jaką budowane są GRP, czyli nic co by choćby aspirowało do miana "zestawu dla każdego".

----------

## Gabrys

Powiedzcie to użytkownikowi widzącemu pierwszy raz Gentoo, który stoi przez zainstalowaniem około 100 pakietów.

----------

## nelchael

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Powiedzcie to użytkownikowi widzącemu pierwszy raz Gentoo, który stoi przez zainstalowaniem około 100 pakietów.

 

Rane wlasnie to zrobil  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gabrys

Teraz to ja stoje przed odinstalowaniem ze 200 pakietów, bo mi się dysk skurczył  :Wink:  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Są inne metody na odzyskiwanie miejsca.

----------

## Gabrys

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Są inne metody na odzyskiwanie miejsca.

 

... a najprostsza to kupienie nowego/drugiego/kolejnego dysku. Ale jedziemy po OT  :Wink: .

----------

## lihor

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Ja mam Gentoo od niedługo i najpierw napisze co mnie zniechęcało:
> 
> ...
> 
> - są problemy i niech nikt mi nie mówi, że nie ma, z PEŁNĄ polonizacją systemu szczególnie dla newbies. IMHO powinien być skrypt (i step w handbooku), który się robi tak: set-locales pl_PL.UTF-8 i powinno samo iść,
> ...

 

DMA niemasz bo sobie w jądrze nie włączyłeś. A samo się nierobi bo nie natym ta dystrybucja polega. A co do locali jeżeli kożystasz z UTF-8 to możesz mieć problemy jak wiele osób na tym forum, wystarczy poczytać posty.

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Gentoo 2005.0 <- najgorszy system ze wszystkich, które miałem 
> 
> 

 

Też używałem Mandrake'a Fedore Auroxa ale nieuważam, że Gentoo jest najgorsze, wręcz przeciwnie, że jest najlepsze.

A co do GLI to jak byś zajrzał na ta stronę http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/ to mógłbyś się dowiedzieć że projekt jest w fazie beta i ma jeszcze sporo błędów międzyinnymi z FAT i NTFS

----------

## tomekb

 *lihor wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Gabrys wrote:*   
> 
> * Gentoo 2005.0 <- najgorszy system ze wszystkich, które miałem 
> ...

 

Zauważłbyś emotikonę na końcu... Zresztą który z forumowiczów tutejszych uważa inaczej  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *lihor wrote:*   

> A co do GLI to jak byś zajrzał na ta stronę http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/ to mógłbyś się dowiedzieć że projekt jest w fazie beta i ma jeszcze sporo błędów międzyinnymi z FAT i NTFS

 

Wiem, że jest w fazie beta i użyłem go na własne ryzyko. A co do FAT i NTFS, to nie mam ani jednej takiej partycji na swoim kompie.

Poprawka: od pięciu minut mam dwie, ale gdy używałem GLI to nic tak strasznego na moim kompie nie miało miejsca.

Pozwolę sobie jeszcze zarzucić zabawną anegdotą:

Przychodzą do mnie panowie, którzy mają mi założyć radiowy internet. Jeden pan siedzi na dachu i kombinuje z anteną, drugi przyszedł się uporać ze sterami. Odpalam kompa. Aurox. Pan udał, że się nie przejął i spytał:

- Masz tylko Auroksa? - plus dla niego za wyłapanie dystrybucji  :Wink: .

- Nie, na drugiej partycji siedzi jeszcze Knoppix. - I teraz się załamał.

Żeby było ciekawiej karta nie chciała za Hugon ruszyć, ale okazało się, że (jak na złość) była zepsuta. Dostałem inną, ndiswrapper i poszła od razu. Ostatnio ściągnąłem otwarte sterowniki (r8180 bardzo polecam, do aktualnych jąder wersja przez CVS) i chodzi o niebo stabilniej.

----------

## krzychu

Ja jestem raczej początkującym userem gentoo i od jakiegos czasu zastanawia mnie kwestia wydajności w gentoo. Skoro wszystko się kompiluje z optymalizacją pod moj procek (Athlon XP 1800+/512 DDR) to powinno chodzić całkiem szybko, tym czasem mam wrazenie że pod X-ami (fluxbox) system się nieco muli. Szczególnie kiedy przykladowo odpale firefox'a i przeskakuje między otwartymi stronami lub kiedy z menus'ach przesuwam kursor - wszystko sprawia wrazenie ociężałości. Czytalem jakiś temat odnosnie szybkosci firefox'a i wiem ze są z nim problemy niezależne od gentoo ale mam tez wrazenie ze reszta programów tez chodzi jakoś ciężko. Moje doświadczenia z innymi distro są dość skromne: Fedora FC4 i Knoppix(na hdd). Od jakiegoś czasu korci mnie żeby na próbe zainstalować debian sarge. Czy bardziej zaawansowani urzytkownicy którzy mieli styczność z debian'em mogą wypowiedzieć się jak wypada w porównaniu z gentoo (w kwesti wydajności i nie tylko)?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## szolek

Wydajność - pojęcie bardzo względne. Zupełnie nie równe oczekiwaniom proporcjonalnym do ustawionych flag. Ostatnio dorwałem tanio P2 z 64M RAM-u. I dopiero na takim sprzęcie widać różnicę wydajności. na początek bez experymentów większych flaga -O2 ( bezpieczna). Efekt niezbyt zadowalający bo komputer dużo swapuje. Predkość ramu ponad 200MB/s a dysku tylko 20MB/s. W tym momencie udało mi się zdobyć dwie zabytkowe kości po 32M i przekompilowałem wszystko z -Os i różnicę w działaniu widać. Puki nie uruchomi się OOorg swap jest puściutki.

Na swoim AthlonieXP 2000 próbuje z flagą -O3 ale różnic znacznych się nie czuje i tak jest szybko.

----------

## rampage7

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A co do LIRCa, to w Gentoo niestety nie potrafiłem sobie zainstalować przez emerge, w ten sposób, żeby urządzeniem, z którego czyta impulsy był CD-In z ALSA'y w Auroksie instalowałem ze źródeł (zgodnie z instrukcjami na stronie lirc.org) i poszło praktycznie od razu, w Gentoo myślałem, że będzie jeszcze prościej, ale musiałem też instalować ze źródeł.
> 
> 

 

A zrobiłeś odpowiedni wpis w make.conf?

----------

## Gabrys

Nie chciało mi się z tym bawić. Ściągnąłem normalne źródła ./configure odpala ładne menu w dialogu i w ciągu pięciu minut razem z kompilacją mam działającego LIRCa.

----------

## wuja

 *krzychu wrote:*   

> ... mam wrazenie że pod X-ami (fluxbox) system się nieco muli. ...

 

a dma masz ustawione?

----------

## Gabrys

Sprawdzanie DMA: jako root: hdparm /dev/hda oraz hdparm -i /dev/hda

----------

## kamillys

Gentoo jest (bardzo)szybkie. i w miare stabilne. jest też dużo manuali(po polsku też)... ale troche denerwująca jest instalacja pakietów(czas). To jeszcze jest do wytrzymania. ale instalacja gentoo (2005.0) jest wq*ca . to najbardziej odrzuca. Anakonde walnąć i będzie wporzo, jak w VLOS, ale ma mało pakietów na płycie VLOS. jeszcze te flagi... nie straszcie mini tak bardzo młodych userów. 

Ewentualnie zacząć projekt typu "gentoo 4 noobs" dopasowane dla leniwych userów, czyli: półatomatyczna instalacja, wykrywanie i instalacja sterów, konfikuratory(najlepiej lepsze niż w mandrivii). i jeszcze dodać do "emerge" obliczanie czasu kompliacji... takie coś przekonałoby userów do gentoo(chyba że gentoo jest "nie dla idiotów")

----------

## Gabrys

Akurat, jeśli chodzi o obliczanie czasu kompilacji, to wiem, że da się coś zrobić. Make ma taką fajną opcję -n, która powoduje wyświetlenie wszystkiego, co make wyświetla bez robienia niczego. Można raz puścić make -n, żeby wiedzieć ile linii wygeneruje zwykły make, a potem, wiadomo: ilość linii, które make już wypisał / ilość, którą wypisał make -n * 100% = procent wykonanej kompilacji (powiedzmy  :Wink: ). Dodatkowo z proporcji obliczać szacunkowy czas do zakończenia czas_aktualny / procent (obliczony powyżej) i wio  :Very Happy: . Tylko jeszcze ktoś musiałby się za napisanie czegoś takiego zabrać   :Rolling Eyes: . No i oczywiście musiałaby to być opcja, bo wykonywanie make -n jednak trochę trwa i zmniejsza przez to szybkość całego procesu  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Maqlik

rafkup jesli chodzi o klikacze to SuSe jest z nich najleprzy moim zdaniem... i wcale nie trzeba sie meczyc z zaleznosciami pakietow... mozna do niego wpakowac apt-get ktory z zaleznosciami dobrze sobie radzi. http://suse.ehelp.pl/modules/articles/ jest tu duzo przydatnych artykulow... miedzy innymi apt-get na SuSe. Mimo wszystko gentoo jest stabilniejszy i szybszy...

Pozdrawiam

Marcin...

----------

## keman

 *Maqlik wrote:*   

>  Mimo wszystko gentoo jest stabilniejszy i szybszy...
> 
> 

 

Gentoo _może_ być stabilniejsze i szybsze, ale gwarantuje Ci, że może też bys wolniejsze i wysypywać sie niemal tak czesto jak system z redmond  :Wink:  ...

Gentoo daje Ci poprosru możliwość wyboru - co z nią zrobisz zależy tylko od Ciebie i Twoich umiejętności  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## noobah

 *kamillys wrote:*   

> Gentoo jest (bardzo)szybkie. i w miare stabilne. jest też dużo manuali(po polsku też)... ale troche denerwująca jest instalacja pakietów(czas). To jeszcze jest do wytrzymania. ale instalacja gentoo (2005.0) jest wq*ca . to najbardziej odrzuca. Anakonde walnąć i będzie wporzo, jak w VLOS, ale ma mało pakietów na płycie VLOS. jeszcze te flagi... nie straszcie mini tak bardzo młodych userów. 
> 
> Ewentualnie zacząć projekt typu "gentoo 4 noobs" dopasowane dla leniwych userów, czyli: półatomatyczna instalacja, wykrywanie i instalacja sterów, konfikuratory(najlepiej lepsze niż w mandrivii). i jeszcze dodać do "emerge" obliczanie czasu kompliacji... takie coś przekonałoby userów do gentoo(chyba że gentoo jest "nie dla idiotów")

 

Tak, tak! I zrobi się nam z Gentoo kolejna klikana dystrybucja. Tylko pytanie: PO CO???, skoro jest ich juz dużo. Zostawcie Gentoo takie jakie jest, a jak nie pasi to wio na inne distro.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gabrys

Myślę, że wystarczyłby dobry instalator. Niepotrzebna jest nowa dystrybucja.

----------

## BeteNoire

Ależ instalator jest bardzo dobry! Wg mnie - perfekcyjny   :Very Happy:  Piękna konsolka ze splashem, bardzo funkcjonalne livecd z którego można od razu system naprawiać, links, irssi... Czegóż chcieć więcej? No, mi przydałby się jeszcze MC...

----------

## Gabrys

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ależ instalator jest bardzo dobry! Wg mnie - perfekcyjny   Piękna konsolka ze splashem, bardzo funkcjonalne livecd z którego można od razu system naprawiać, links, irssi... Czegóż chcieć więcej? No, mi przydałby się jeszcze MC...

 ja chcę VIMa  :Very Happy: . Ale chodzi o inny instalator. Taki dla tych, co nie wiedzą co to jest VIM. Takie coś jak już prawie działający GLI.

----------

## keman

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Ależ instalator jest bardzo dobry! Wg mnie - perfekcyjny   Piękna konsolka ze splashem, bardzo funkcjonalne livecd z którego można od razu system naprawiać, links, irssi... Czegóż chcieć więcej? No, mi przydałby się jeszcze MC... ja chcę VIMa . Ale chodzi o inny instalator. Taki dla tych, co nie wiedzą co to jest VIM. Takie coś jak już prawie działający GLI.

 

Chyba od tego jest Vida-Linux  :Smile:   :Question: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Ale chodzi o inny instalator. Taki dla tych, co nie wiedzą co to jest VIM. Takie coś jak już prawie działający GLI.

 

ci którzy nie potrafią zainstalować Gentoo z konsoli powinni wybrać inna dystrybucję. Kupuje taki jeden z drugim L+, chce zaszpanować przed laskami, a potem ja musze czytać na tym forum bzdety o tym, gdzie można znaleźć /etc/fstab i temu podobne pierdoły... Gentoo nie powinno być dystrybuucją dla początkujących i takie jest moje zdanie, którego nie zmienię.

----------

## ex

 *kamillys wrote:*   

> Anakonde walnąć i będzie wporzo, jak w VLOS, ale ma mało pakietów na płycie VLOS. jeszcze te flagi... nie straszcie mini tak bardzo młodych userów. 
> 
> Ewentualnie zacząć projekt typu "gentoo 4 noobs" dopasowane dla leniwych userów, czyli: półatomatyczna instalacja, wykrywanie i instalacja sterów, konfikuratory(najlepiej lepsze niż w mandrivii). i jeszcze dodać do "emerge" obliczanie czasu kompliacji... takie coś przekonałoby userów do gentoo(chyba że gentoo jest "nie dla idiotów")

 

Nie wiem co to anakonda (lame me), ale ja jestem przeciw  :Wink: 

90% instalacji gentoo które wykonuje to zdalne (gość wkłada cd, ustawia IP, sshd startuje, ja się loguję i zamiatam). To naprawdę jest wygodne i jest przewagą nad innymi systemami. Jeżeli mają być jakieś fikuśne instalatory, grafika, sztuczna inteligencja i astrologia to ja poprosze o tryb kompatybilności wstecz  :Smile: 

----------

## krzychu

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *krzychu wrote:*   ... mam wrazenie że pod X-ami (fluxbox) system się nieco muli. ... 
> 
> a dma masz ustawione?

 

Oczywiście:

```
 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 80026361856, start = 0
```

```

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Xax

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   Ale chodzi o inny instalator. Taki dla tych, co nie wiedzą co to jest VIM. Takie coś jak już prawie działający GLI. 
> 
> ci którzy nie potrafią zainstalować Gentoo z konsoli powinni wybrać inna dystrybucję. Kupuje taki jeden z drugim L+, chce zaszpanować przed laskami, a potem ja musze czytać na tym forum bzdety o tym, gdzie można znaleźć /etc/fstab i temu podobne pierdoły... Gentoo nie powinno być dystrybuucją dla początkujących i takie jest moje zdanie, którego nie zmienię.

 

Zgadzam sie calkowicie. Jestem przeciwny nawet cwierc instalatorom w Gentoo.  Nie umiesz sobie poradzic to daj se siana.

Ja zawsze chetnie pomagam jezeli tylko potrafie. Ale w niektorych przypadkach to rece opadaja i az trudno sie powstrzymac zeby czegos nie napisac komus na razum.

Jeszcze raz, precz z instalatorami, nie robmy z Gentoo szamba bo straci na swojej atrakcyjnosci   :Wink: 

----------

## Maqlik

Popieram brak instalatorow itp... ja jestem na gentoo poczatkujacy... ale dzieki samej instalacji nad ktora duzo czasu stracilem zrozumialem w dosc duzej mierze budowe linuxa... i to jest najwiekszy plus gentoo. Wszystko dziala z nasza wiedza i wiemy co sie z naszym systemem dzieje, a nie system w 50% zautomatyzowany i potem niewiadomo co jest grane jak go przytnie lub zwalnia.

Jesli chcemy przyciagnac wiecej userow to znajdzmy distro ktore by przygotowalo uzytkownikow do gentoo, a my bysmy go promowali.

----------

## gryhild1985

Też jestem przeciw graficznym pierdołom. Jak ktoś nie umie sobie poradzić z manualem, to niech zmyka gdzie indziej. Ta dystrybucja jest raczej dla bardziej zaawansowanych urzytkownikół niż początkujący, choć i oni mogą dać radę. Mi w livecd brakuje bardzo vi bądź vim. Nano jakoś nie mogę strawić, no ale cóż  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Gabrys

Trochę smutne jest to co czytam w kilku poprzednich postach, gdyż zamykacie Gentoo dla grupy szczęśliwców. W ten sposób Gentoo nigdy się nie spopularyzuje a co za tym idzie (gdy zapał obecnych developerów ostygnie a nie będzie tak chętnej armii młodych) dystrybucja umrze. Według mnie nie powinno się na siłę ułatwiać instalacji tego systemu kosztem wydajności, przejrzystości i ogólnego profesjonalizmu dystrybucji. Jednak zakładając, że ktoś chciałby się tym zająć, warto byłoby ułatwiać choćby przejście z innych dystrybucji na Gentoo. Korzystałem wcześniej z wielu różnych dystrybucji, wykład ze wstępu do informatyki zmusił mnie (czego nie żałuję) do zgłębienia BASHa, GAWKa, SEDa i ogólnie idei środowisk uniksowych. Przechodzenie na Gentoo nie było jednak dla mnie prostą sprawą.

Uważam, że nie ma sensu robić zestawu drakconfów (jak w Madrivie) aby jednak zachęcać ludzi do poznawania Linuksa, jednak dobrze byłoby, gdyby "chociaż" instalacja przebiegła w miarę jak najprościej. Oczywiście to jest moje zdanie i rozumiem również Wasze argumenty chociaż nie do końca przemawia do mnie argument: (parafraza) "Jak ktoś nie potrafi poradzić sobie z Gentoo/manualem/trybem tekstowym to niech spieprza na inną dystrybucję (a może od razu na Windows)". Jeszcze raz podkreślę, że takie podejście nie robi dobrego wrażenia o dystrybucji, a jak wiemy dziś aby odnieść sukces nie jest ważne mieć dobry produkt, ważne jest, żeby dobrze go sprzedać (np. wmówić ludziom, że go potrzebują).

----------

## mbar

Won!

Nie chcemy tu wiecznie uśmiechniętych "szczęśliwców"!

Czy wpisanie kilkunastu poleceń i wyedytowanie paru plików dla instalacji ze stage3 na podstawie handbooka jest tak wielkim problemem?

Graficzne emerge? Śmiechu warte.

----------

## rzabcio

Zgadzam się, że nie ma co dolączać Anakondy. Po to jest tyle dystybucji, żeby każdy mógl sobie wybrać jaką kontrolę chce mieć nad procesem instalacji.  Używalem wcześniej Fedory, później próbowalem instalować Gentoo zgodnie z instrukcją z "pewnej gazetki" i niestety niewiele się nauczylem.... Dopiero jak sięgnąlem do polskiej dokumentacji, która jest bardzo dobra nauczylem się sporo o tym systemie - bo nie sposób nie przeczytać wszystkich tych wyjaśnień jakie zawiera. I uważam, że gdyby nie względnie skomplikowany proces instalacji, przez który każdy musi przejść oraz dokumentacja pytań na tym dorum byloby trzy razy więcej.

Innymi slowy: to system dla lubiących wyzwania i chcących się czegoś nauczyć (ale bez slomianego zapalu). I niech tak zostanie.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Jeszcze raz podkreślę, że takie podejście nie robi dobrego wrażenia o dystrybucji, a jak wiemy dziś aby odnieść sukces nie jest ważne mieć dobry produkt, ważne jest, żeby dobrze go sprzedać (np. wmówić ludziom, że go potrzebują).

 

Gentoo nie jest od wrażeń na noobach. Gentoo jest od używania przez w miarę doświadczonych użytkowników. Znam ludzi co boją się konsoli tak, że nawet przeraża ich wpisanie "ipconfig" w windzianej namiastce konsoli. I Ty chciałbyś przekonywać ich do Linuksa za pomocą Gentoo?

Oj, błądzisz... Od takiego przekonywania są distra typu Mandriva/Ubuntu/Knoppix, gdzie się samo robi.

Przecież to oczywiste, że prędzej czy później linuksiarz , który coś chce umieć z tego linuksa "wsiądzie" na konsolę, bo konsola to moc, potęga i sedno sprawy. Kogo nie stać psychicznie i mentalnie na konsolę niech sobie klika w synapticach czy drakach.

Jeśli chodzi o mnie to do Gentoo dorastałem prawie rok, podczas którego próbowałem zainstalować tą dystrybucję ze 3-4 razy. Poza tym to był bardzo ciekawy rok nauki przy pomocy Slackware.

----------

## ilny

Zgadzam sie, GENTOO z instalatorem - to nie bedzie juz takie piekne   :Laughing:   :Wink:  mi sie udalo skompilowac ze stage1 za 3 razem wliczajac to w miare dobrze skonfigurowany system   :Wink: 

GENTOO w tej formie jest piekne i lepiej zeby takie pozostalo...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Przecież to oczywiste, że prędzej czy później linuksiarz , który coś chce umieć z tego linuksa "wsiądzie" na konsolę, bo konsola to moc, potęga i sedno sprawy. Kogo nie stać psychicznie i mentalnie na konsolę niech sobie klika w synapticach czy drakach.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o mnie to do Gentoo dorastałem prawie rok, podczas którego próbowałem zainstalować tą dystrybucję ze 3-4 razy. Poza tym to był bardzo ciekawy rok nauki przy pomocy Slackware.

 

Nie będe ukrywał że to co mnie przekonało do Gentoo, to właśnie sposub instalacji i konfiguracji i w miare samodzielne stawianie systemu, jedynie na co czasem narzekam jak czegoś nie rozumiem, to nie tyle na brak, co fakt że czasem manuale są raczej dla znających temat, i czasem nie bardzo rozumiem jak coś poustawiać, kierując sie nimi. Ale mocne wsparcie strony, google czy forum pomaga.

Nie wywodze sie z myslenia że konsola to moc i potega (choc nią jest oczywiście), bo nie mialem do czynienia z systemem w tym znaczeniu. Nie znam sie na pisaniu skryptów, sedach itp. (choc coś tam jaże  :Wink:  ) i sobie jakoś radze. Dla mnie moc przejawia się w samym linuksie (czy uniksie), sposobu jego działania oraz w sposobie konfiguracji, ktura jest dość czytelna i to szczegulnie właśnie w Gentoo, w wingrozie jak coś nie działa to potrafie zrobić tylko nową instalke, Tutaj mniej wiecej wiadomo co szukać. Choć w innych distrach też, jeżli chodzi o konfiguracje, nie bardzo wiedziałem czasem co z czym powiązać. Może nie jestem jakiś linuksowiec   :Wink:  W każdym razie nie oddałbym jakims domyślnym konfiguratorom mojego systemu.

Jedyna rzecz ktura moze by mi ułatwiła życie, i moze to zrobie kiedyś, to zebranie do kupy i podzieleniu na kategorie, ważniejszych i potrzebnych rzeczy, czyli co, po co, i jak   :Wink: 

Na razie pakuje do katalogów na dysk, ale to troche chaotyczne.

Czasem po prostu o czyms zapomne, a system mi służy do innych celów, a nie tylko jest celem samym w sobie.

----------

## yoshi314

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Trochę smutne jest to co czytam w kilku poprzednich postach, gdyż zamykacie Gentoo dla grupy szczęśliwców. 

 

no coz, linux from scratch tez nie jest dla kazdego i jakos nie ma z tego powodu wielkiej awantury. nie kazdy wytrzymuje ze slackware. debian tez odpycha wiele osob. itp itp.

gentoo wymaga pewnego poziomu wiedzy do codziennej pracy - bledy czesto pojawiaja sie juz na etapie kompilacji danego pakietu i poradzenie sobie z nimi nie nalezy do najprostszych zadan. zaden konfigurator tego nie przewidzi i zostawi uzytkownika z bledem, a ten nie bedzie wiedzial co ze soba zrobic. bledy po instalacji tez moga byc spowodowane wieloma czynnikami.

ktos moze wziazc gentoo i je uproscic w uzytkowaniu, dajac np graficzny instalator albo jakies bajeranckie programy konfiguracyjne. ale ZADEN taki program nie obejmie wszystkich mozliwych mozliwosci konfiguracji, instalator nie przewidzi wszystkich mozliwosci instalacji (np na zdalnym serwerze poprzez ssh, ewentualnie na jakims wybitnie egzotycznym sprzecie) i generalnie ogranicza mozliwosci konfiguracyjne do pewnego zawezonego zakresu opcji (tylko to co potrafi konfigurator).

nie da sie ukryc - gentoo nie jest dla kazdego

- ciagle kompilacje wymagaja pewnej ilosci czasu i stosunkowo niezlego sprzetu. ale budowanie systemu ze zrodel ma swoje zalety (przede wszystkim dzieki flagom USE)

- reczne dlubanie w konfigach tez moze irytowac, ale tylko w ten sposob mamy maksymalna kontrole nad zachowaniem programow (co prawda niektore maja swoje konfiguratory)

- na etapie instalacji ze stage mozna robic niemal wszystko. malo ktora dystrybucja linuksa, pozwala na korzystanie z komputera podczas instalacji (ja zawsze instaluje spod knoppiksa, wiec moge niemal swobodnie korzystac z komputera) [nie licze LFS, deboostrap i archbootstrap]

tak wiec trzeba przyznac ze trzeba miec cierpliwosc i chec nauki do gentoo. no i niezly sprzet tez. 

tak wiec gentoo zdecydowanie nie jest dla kazdego. 

i tak zostanie, bo proba uproszczenia sytuacji spowoduje tylko jej skomplikowanie.

----------

## Gabrys

Ze wszystkim się zgadzam.

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> ktos moze wziazc gentoo i je uproscic w uzytkowaniu, dajac np graficzny instalator albo jakies bajeranckie programy konfiguracyjne. ale ZADEN taki program nie obejmie wszystkich mozliwych mozliwosci konfiguracji, instalator nie przewidzi wszystkich mozliwosci instalacji (np na zdalnym serwerze poprzez ssh, ewentualnie na jakims wybitnie egzotycznym sprzecie) i generalnie ogranicza mozliwosci konfiguracyjne do pewnego zawezonego zakresu opcji (tylko to co potrafi konfigurator).

 

Ale myślę, że to nikomu by nie zaszkodziło. Masz standardowy sprzęt, nie masz zamiaru robić instalacji po SSH, chcesz relatywnie szybko i niskim nakładem wysiłków zainstalować -- korzystasz z instalatora. Jeśli nie, instalujesz standardowo. Ja nie widzę sprzeczności z jakąkolwiek filozofią Linuksa czy Gentoo albo zdrowym rozsądkiem i posiadaniem opcjonalnego instalatora  :Confused: . Przecież wiadomo, że nikt nie będzie kazał nikomu korzystać z instalatora. Oburzenie pomysłem jest według mnie bezpodstawne.

----------

## psycepa

tak, tyle ze robiac taki instalator automatycznie generujesz lawine postow pt "gdzie jest fstab" jak sie uzywa cp itp... a tego bysmy nie chcieli :>>

----------

## argasek

 *rane wrote:*   

> Ja polecam zabawę z wszelkiego rodzaju BSD, zwłaszcza Free. Też jest oparte na źródłach, też ma system portów, a ich firewalle to naprawdę klasa wyżej niż iptables.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Łukasz

 

ipfilter jest niezły, fakt. Brakuje mi jednak czegoś w stylu ipt_p2p  :Wink: 

edit: co do graficznego instalatora: VETO.

----------

## Gabrys

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> tak, tyle ze robiac taki instalator automatycznie generujesz lawine postow pt "gdzie jest fstab" jak sie uzywa cp itp... a tego bysmy nie chcieli :>>

 

To może ustawić domyślnie w /etc/hosts forums.gentoo.org 127.0.0.1 jeśli to jest problem  :Very Happy: .

----------

## psycepa

hmm no to moze zeby juz nie robic zamieszania i nie tworzyc nowego watku to niech autor czyli stach zalozy w tym watku ankiete pt 'Czy bylbys za tym  by gentoo pojawily sie rozne udogodnienia typu graficzny instalator itp.' 

wynik z gory jest przesadzony, ale niektorzy  :Twisted Evil:  twardo upieraja sie przy tym ze bylby potrzebny  :Razz: 

(hmm a moze taka ankieta juz byla, to by rozwiazalo sprawe  :Razz:  )

----------

## n0rbi666

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> tak, tyle ze robiac taki instalator automatycznie generujesz lawine postow pt "gdzie jest fstab" jak sie uzywa cp itp... a tego bysmy nie chcieli :>>

 

Oj nie płakusiaj  :Wink:  to już zadanie dla moderatorów  :Wink: 

a co do instalacji - znając podstawowe rzeczy dot działania kompa (tzn partycje, konfiguracja sieci, jaki sprzęt mamy w środku) + manual gentoo (jak ja instalowałem, miałem przed sobą tylko wersję angielską) - i instalacja jest prościutka  :Smile: 

ale jak ktoś chce graficzny instalator, ktoś go zrobi - to czemu nie ... w końcu w gentoo jest wolność wyboru - i ja wybrałbym "klasyczną" instalację :>

----------

## Belliash

graficznemu instalatorkowi mowimy STANOWCZE NIE !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## totencham

 *The Philosophy of Gentoo [http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/philosophy.xml] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The most fundamental issue is designing a technology that allows us and others to do what they want to do, without restriction.
> 
> To summarize the heart of Gentoo, imagine a user sitting in front of a Linux system. What does he or she want to do? The Gentoo philosophy is to allow this user to do what he or she wants to do, without getting in the way. 
> ...

 

Ktoś chce używać graficznego instalatora? Proszę bardzo, niech sobie używa. Nie chcesz używać graficznego instalatora? Nie używaj!

GLI powstał, bo widocznie ktoś chciałby z niego skorzystać. Ot, konsekwencja wolności wyboru.

----------

## n0rbi666

totencham - i o to mi chodziło  :Smile:  i nie rozumiem niektórych, że się zapierają rękami i nogami przed graficznym instalatorem ...  :Razz: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> totencham - i o to mi chodziło  i nie rozumiem niektórych, że się zapierają rękami i nogami przed graficznym instalatorem ... 

 

Zgadzam się z przedmówcami. Nie mówię, że instalacja MUSI być graficzna. Po prostu instalator przydałoby się. A jak ktoś chce sobie instalować w sposób tradycyjny -- bardzo proszę. Sam też bym tak instalował. Co do GLI to na samym początku mojego tłumaczenia (zdanie "przydałby się dobry graficzny instalator") wskazałem, że GLI jest na dobrej drodze.

----------

## pmz

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> - brak napisania wyraźnie, że można (a nawet wg mnie trzeba) instalować Gentoo z poziomu innego Linuksa a nie z LiveCD,

 

Mozesz rozwinac mysl, dlaczego uwazasz iz trzeba instalowac Gentoo spod innego Linuksa? LiveCD czy inne distro to moim zdaniem zadna roznica - i tu i tu przyjdzie ci operowac w chroocie.

A tak w ogole to witam wszystkich. Z Gentoo mam kontakt zaledwie od 2 tygodni. Ot, to taki moj maly skok w bok po 3 latach uzytkowania PLD ;-P

----------

## Insenic

 *pmz wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   - brak napisania wyraźnie, że można (a nawet wg mnie trzeba) instalować Gentoo z poziomu innego Linuksa a nie z LiveCD, 
> 
> Mozesz rozwinac mysl, dlaczego uwazasz iz trzeba instalowac Gentoo spod innego Linuksa? LiveCD czy inne distro to moim zdaniem zadna roznica - i tu i tu przyjdzie ci operowac w chroocie.

 

Może chodzi tu o to, że w trakcie instalacji dostępny jest cały system na którym można normalnie pracować w między czasie (zazwyczaj długim czasie) a LiveCD wyposażone jest niestety jedynie w dość wąski wachlarz oprogramowania. 

 *pmz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A tak w ogole to witam wszystkich. Z Gentoo mam kontakt zaledwie od 2 tygodni. Ot, to taki moj maly skok w bok po 3 latach uzytkowania PLD ;-P

 

Witamy ;)

----------

## Gabrys

Różnica jest taka, że działające disto w pełni działa. Masz Xorga, Kadu, Ndiswrappera (a przez to sieć), a tego wszystkiego brakuje na LiveCD. Chyba, że ktoś ma sieć przez eth0 po dhcp (choć to już niekoniecznie), kartę, na której bez problemów działa framebuffer i uwielbia linksa. Ale wg mnie instalacja z działającej dystrybucji daje dużo większe poczucie bezpieczeństwa i wsparcie od znajomego (który nam polecił Gentoo) w każdej chwili instalacji przez IM.

----------

## pmz

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Różnica jest taka, że działające disto w pełni działa. Masz Xorga, Kadu, Ndiswrappera (a przez to sieć)

 

Ok, zapomnialem o "radiowcach". Choc przyznam, ze nie sprawdzalem czy na LiveCD nie ma przypadkiem ndiswrappera.

Nie wiem jak Wy, ale ja lubie instalowac system (oczywiscie przyjemnosci tej zazywam niezwykle rzadko) bedac odcietym od takich "udogodnien" jak komunikator czy graficzna przegladarka. To dla mnie taki swoisty sprawdzian wiedzy, na ile bede potrafil poradzic sobie w sytuacji kryzysowej. No i w koncu mam okazje rzucic okiem jak tam rozwijaja sie tekstowe przegladarki, ktorych na codzien raczej nie uzywam  :Wink: 

----------

## Drwisz

Mam czasem wrażenie, że część uczestników forum tkwi w lękach- 

Jak będzie instalator graficzny to:

1. Każdy noob zainstaluje Gentoo, a ja już nie będę najlepszy i najmądrzejszy.

2. Tak dużo ludzi się tu (tzn. forum) zwali, że posty o fstab zaleją nas ciemną masą.

Wniosek- czas zacząć leczyć sie z autyzmu. Nie każda zmiana jest zła i nie należy wpadać w panikę. A instalator graficzny nie musi być podstawowym  sposobem instalacji (podobnie jest w debianie).

Jakoś 1 dzień wytrzymuję bez graficznego wsparcia. Po około 24 godzinach mam już działający system (Instalowałem Gentoo już 3 razy w ciągu 3 lat. Zawsze szukałem alternatywy i nie znalazłem).

----------

## mbar

 *pmz wrote:*   

> Mozesz rozwinac mysl, dlaczego uwazasz iz trzeba instalowac Gentoo spod innego Linuksa?

 

Bo LiveCD Gentoo są słabe. Ja od pewnego czasu używam do instalacji Gentoo na 32-bitowych maszynach płyty RIP LiveCD. Powody są trzy:

- ISO RIP-a ma 28 MB

- RIP ma Midnight Commandera

- RIP ma kernel nitro + wsparcie dla Reiser4 1.0.5

----------

## argasek

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Każdy noob zainstaluje Gentoo, a ja już nie będę najlepszy i najmądrzejszy.
> 
> 

 

Bardzo dziwne. A mi się wydawało, że forum jest od tego, aby móc się dzielić swoją wiedzą i rozwiązywać problemy. Problem niestety jest innej natury: od pewnego czasu większość poruszanych tu problemów nie dotyczy Gentoo, tylko jest zagadką typu (trafne sformułowanie) "gdzie jest fstab". Od tego jest find, podręczniki, whatever.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Tak dużo ludzi się tu (tzn. forum) zwali, że posty o fstab zaleją nas ciemną masą.
> 
> 

 

Albo zaglądasz tu bardzo rzadko, albo siedzisz bardzo krótko, albo jesteś kompletnym ignorantem; niezależnie jaka jest przyczyna - wyżej wspomniana sytuacja zaczyna mieć tutaj już powoli miejsce. I tak, będę, GŁOŚNO I WYRAŹNIE, jak na autystyczne dziecko przystało, wyrażał swoją opinię, a moja opinia brzmi, że jeżeli ktoś nie umie sobie przeczytać manuala, to niech spada na drzwo, albo wraca do WindowsXP, albo idzie na piwo: będzie to czas lepiej wykorzystany dla niego i dla nas.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie każda zmiana jest zła i nie należy wpadać w panikę. 
> 
> 

 

Popieram w całej rozciągłości, zwłaszcza w kwestii zmiany używanej przez noobów dystrybucji z Gentoo na Mandrivę, SUSE (które notabene ma jeden z najlepszych graficznych instalatorów jakie widziałem  :Wink:  ) lub inne Ubuntu.

----------

## Drwisz

Argasek nie denerwuj się. Nie jest moim zamiarem wywoływanie wojny. Tylko zauważam, to co wyłazi z niektórych wypowiedzi. 

Masz rację co do własnego zdania, ale pozwól i innym na możliwość wypowiedzenia. To co ja lub Ty uważamy za Prawdę zależy od punktu widzenia.

Co do zalewu forum sprawami oczywistymi, to od tego są admini. Trzeba też dodać fakt, że społeczność Gentoo się rozrasta i część kłopotów jest wtórna. Co owocuje powielaniem wątków. Ale to właśnie powoduje między innymi odświerzenie wiedzy własnej oraz (o zgrozo) ożywia to forum.

Jeśli bowiem wszystko zostało powiedziane to można zamrozić to forum i korzystać z niego jak z tutoriala (lub lizać sobie tyłki), często jednak pojawiają się nowe spojrzenia na stare sprawy i powodują korzystne zmiany (dyskusja o flagach kompilatora). Jeżeli jednak uwazasz, że poziom spada to zaproponuj kierunek rozwoju. 

Moim zdaniem instalator graficzny niezwolni z czytania tutoriala, bo ten obejmuje wiele innych zagadnień potrzebnych w codziennej pracy z Gentoo.

Tak swoją drogą, to zainstalowanie systemu z podglądem na tutorial przez linksa zwłaszcza ze stage3 nie powinno sprawić nikomu większych problemów (przeszkodą jest raczej brak rozumienia słowa pisanego czyli analfabetyzm).

----------

## keman

 *mbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - RIP ma kernel nitro + wsparcie dla Reiser4 1.0.5

 

To boli  :Wink: 

Na livecd, może wytrzymałbym z nitro, aczkolwiek ładowanie go właśnie na livecd, nie wydaje mi sie najrozsadniejsze  :Wink: 

(To po moich doswiadczeniach z tym patchsetem).

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Aktyn

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> To co ja lub Ty uważamy za Prawdę zależy od punktu widzenia.

 

Jesteśmy dorośli i wiemy że są trzy rodzaje prawd: "tyz prowda, ino prawda i gówno prawda"

Moje podejście do istnienia instalatora określiłbym jako embiwalentne. Ale może napiszesz Drwisz, co przeszkadza Ci w sposobie instalacji takiego np stage3,  i co niby ten graficzny instalator miałby robić? Bo na razie to sie sprzeczacie o nie wiadomo co. Bo ja słabo znając linuksa, dzieki handbukowi zainstalowałem Gentoo w ciagu jednego dnia ze Stage1. Natomiast samo dzialanie gentoo poznaje jeszcze do tej pory (w koncu nie ma sie dość czasu na wszystko).

Nie widziałem innych instalatorów poza starym madrake oraz slackware, ale właśnie z nich zrezygnowałem na rzecz Gentoo własnie, wiec czemu by taki instalator miał służyć?

----------

## Gabrys

Może odcinając się od tej dyskusji, bo chyba wszystko zostało już napisane (w kwesti za i przeciw instalatorowi graficznemu) i powracając do wątku LiveCD dobrze jest instalować Gentoo, owszem z LiveCD, ale z Knoppiksa. Powody są oczywiste (jak wyżej  :Wink: ). Dodam jeszcze np. NavyN OS-a (LiveCD oparty na Gentoo -- ale chyba nie ma ndiswrappera). Tego ostatnio używałem do naprawy MBR-a. A mojego Gentoo instalowałem po prostu z Auroksa.

----------

## mbar

 *keman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Choć na livecd, może wytrzymałbym z nitro, aczkolwiek nie ładowanie go właśnie na livecd, nie wydaje sie najrozsadniejsze 

 

Przetłumacz mi to na jęz. polski, bo nie wiem, jak się mam ustosunkować   :Cool: 

----------

## gryhild1985

Ja bym jednak stwierdził, że najlepiej robić to z innej dystrybucji. Instalacja zajmuje dużo czasu a tak mamy system w którym możemy działać i jeszcze gentoo się instaluje. I nie trzeba konfigurować sieci ani takichj tam  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## psycepa

tak zeby unaocznic niektorym to ze instalator gentoo to _nie_ jest dobry pomysl

tutaj

komentowac chyba nie trzeba...

albo wystarczy poszukac na tym forum postow uzytkownika kadu aka leshek  :Wink:  (to juz chyba na za zawsze zostanie jako przyklad  :Smile:  )

a i jeszcze jedno

warto jest zaznajomic sie ze znaczeniem slowa autyzm zanim sie zacznie nim poslugiwac i obrazac innych

pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> warto jest zaznajomic sie ze znaczeniem slowa autyzm zanim sie zacznie nim poslugiwac i obrazac innych

 

(pozwolę sobie na mały OT) Faktycznie :/

Autyzm to poważna sprawa i schorzenie, które nie jest winą osób nim dotkniętych. Z tego nie należy drwić ani używać do poniżenia kogokolwiek. To tak jakby śmiać się z osób jeżdzących na wózku czy niewidomych...

----------

## tomekb

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Masz [...] Ndiswrappera (a przez to sieć)

 

O ile się nie mylę ndiswrapper jest na live cd, zresztą poza rzadkimi przypadkami można się bez niego obejść, jego używanie nie jest zbyt dobrą rzeczą  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Moim zdaniem instalator graficzny niezwolni z czytania tutoriala, bo ten obejmuje wiele innych zagadnień potrzebnych w codziennej pracy z Gentoo.

 

Idealista!  :Smile:  Znając życie można się spodziewać, jak to też twierdzą inni koledzy, masy kretyńskich postów. Zapanuje taki syf, jak na forach innych dystrybucji, np. Mandrake - wtedy co trzeci post trzeba będzie pewnie zamykać podając powód "było, szukaj".

----------

## Gabrys

 *tomekb wrote:*   

> O ile się nie mylę ndiswrapper jest na live cd, zresztą poza rzadkimi przypadkami można się bez niego obejść, jego używanie nie jest zbyt dobrą rzeczą 

 

Dopóki w kernelu nie będzie obsługi dla kart opartych o chipset rtl8180 -- nie ma ndiswrappera = nie ma sieci. A sieć się przydaje przy instalacji.

----------

## Raku

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Dopóki w kernelu nie będzie obsługi dla kart opartych o chipset rtl8180 -- nie ma ndiswrappera = nie ma sieci. A sieć się przydaje przy instalacji.

 

o ten driver chodzi?

```

raku@demon ~ $ eix 8180

* net-wireless/rtl8180

     Available versions:  0.21-r1

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Driver for the rtl8180 wireless chipset

Found 1 matches

```

myślę, że to nie problem dodać go do LiveCD

----------

## Gabrys

Owszem, problem. W tej wersji driver nie kompiluje się z jądrami >=2.6.12.

----------

## Drwisz

Nigdy nie śmiałbym obrażać ludzi chorych. I nie taki był cel mojej wypowiedzi. Słowo autyzm i jego znaczenie doskonale znam i rozumiem.  A chodziło mi o napiętnowanie pewnego sposobu myślenia (faktycznie przesadziłem i osoby dotknięte porównaniem przepraszam). Może i jestem idealistą, ale wolę wierzyć ludziom, niż ich negatywnie oceniać (to procentuje).

Instalator istnieje i jego udoskonalenie jest kwestią czasu. Przyznam szczerze, że do "Gentoo" przekonała mnie jego elastyczność i otwartość, a nie sposób instalacji (jest mi on obojętny, lecz jeśli zaoszczędzę troszkę czasu dzięki instalatorowi który na wzór np. "Slacka", "Debiana" przyśpieszy przejście przez pierwsze etapy instalacji jestem za). Ja wolę własne rozwiązania i dla tego odrzucam dystrybucje które na to nie pozwalają. Gentoo je akceptuje i dopóki taki stan rzeczy będzie trwał, będzie gościć na moim dysku. Dla tego też tak reaguję na próby ograniczania mojej możliwości wyboru. Czyli szeroko pojmowanej wolności.

----------

## Raku

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Owszem, problem. W tej wersji driver nie kompiluje się z jądrami >=2.6.12.

 

moment, bo się pogubiłem. Chcesz LiveCD z obsługa tego drivera. Kto ci każe w takim LiveCD używac najnowszej wersji kernela? Możesz sobie LiveCD stworzyć sam i użyc do tego kernela 2.6.11.

----------

## Gabrys

Ja niczego nie potrzebuję. Po prostu zamiast bawić się na siłę w LiveCD proponuję zadziałać z działającego Linuksa. Nie wszyscy nowi użytkownicy mają świadomość, że można.

----------

## keman

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   
> 
> Choć na livecd, może wytrzymałbym z nitro, aczkolwiek nie ładowanie go właśnie na livecd, nie wydaje sie najrozsadniejsze  
> 
> Przetłumacz mi to na jęz. polski, bo nie wiem, jak się mam ustosunkować  

 

Hehe, już poprawiłem na bardziej czytelne  :Smile: , pisałem to o zbyt wczesnej godzinie  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## psycepa

tutaj mozna poczytac o graficznym konfiguratorze gentoo, projekt raczkuje ale jest obiecujacy  :Wink: 

to tak dla tych co wola wszystko robic 'wygodniej'

pozdr

----------

## ANTAL

Ja instaluję Gentoo po raz pierwszy. Jeszcze nie wiem dokładnie czego się spodziewać. Ma mi służyć jako STABILNA stacja graficzna (Maya 3D, Gimp) i do Internetu. Grami się zanadto nie zajmuję, bo po prostu nie mam na to czasu. Czegu JUŻ TERAZ mi brakuje: Dobrej klasy graficznego instalatora (jestem przyzwyczajony do trybu graficznego i linie komend moge używać jako alternatywy). Bardzo długi czas instalacji, spora jej uciążliwość...

Dotychczas używane linuxy: 

Slackware (dość krótko)

Mandrake 9, 10.0, 10.1

A skoro już o systemach mówimy... Mam płytki instalacyjne SUN SOLARIS 10. Czy może mi ktoś cokolwiek o tym systemie powiedzieć? Poza tym, że to UNIX, bo tyle to i ja wiem. Poza tym zupełnie nieznany mi teren. Jak się go instaluje? Jak wyglądają jego środowiska graficzne (pod Mandrakiem używałem Enlightenment 0.16 - wyjatkowo ciekawe, funkcjonalne (pulpity podzielone na arkusze) - i estetyczne środowisko). Jaka jest wydajność Solarisa, bezpieczeństwo w sieci, stabilność, odporność na "degenerację" systemu z czasem (np. Windows 2000 musiałem reinstalować co mniej więcej pół roku, mimo czyszczenia rejestru, tempów itd, bo się pracować nie dało). Opisy na stronie Sun niewiele mi dają, bo chciałbym usłyszeć coś o nim od kogoś, kto się z nim zetknął w praktyce.

----------

## Ratman

Dla jaj sobie instalnałem raz - 2 godziny miałem   :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

jak juz chcesz stabilnej platformy polecam freebsde  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ANTAL

do Ratmana: 

I jakie wrażenia? Z tego co słyszałem, ma dość obskurne X-y. Gdzieś widziałem jakieś screeny, ale mało tego było i w słabej rozdzielczości. Jakieś to było takie kanciaste.. To było chyba CDE nawet. Ale też po Enlightement wszystko się człowiekowi wydaje obskurne, nawet KDE... A poza tym? Bo coś chyba przez te dwie godziny zobaczyłeś, coś mogłeś stwierdzić....

do psycepy:

Raz spróbowałem, instalacja nie wyszła poza rozpoznanie myszy. Oczywiście nie rozpoznał... Może jakaś stara wersja, to było parę lat temu

----------

## arsen

Panowie, to nie forum solarisa, *bsd, itd. to forum gentoo linux jakby ktoś nie zauważył, proszę o trzymanie się tematyki dostosowanej do tego forum.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> A skoro już o systemach mówimy... Mam płytki instalacyjne SUN SOLARIS 10. Czy może mi ktoś cokolwiek o tym systemie powiedzieć? Poza tym, że to UNIX, bo tyle to i ja wiem. Poza tym zupełnie nieznany mi teren. Jak się go instaluje? Jak wyglądają jego środowiska graficzne (pod Mandrakiem używałem Enlightenment 0.16 - wyjatkowo ciekawe, funkcjonalne (pulpity podzielone na arkusze) - i estetyczne środowisko). Jaka jest wydajność Solarisa, bezpieczeństwo w sieci, stabilność, odporność na "degenerację" systemu z czasem (np. Windows 2000 musiałem reinstalować co mniej więcej pół roku, mimo czyszczenia rejestru, tempów itd, bo się pracować nie dało). Opisy na stronie Sun niewiele mi dają, bo chciałbym usłyszeć coś o nim od kogoś, kto się z nim zetknął w praktyce.

 

Gnome w Solarisie wygląda bardzo ładnie, dużo ładniej od naszego mdłego gnomona napisanego w GTK2. A że jest w javie to jest... równie mulisty. Dla procków powyżej 2 ghz i 512 ramy.

Przy instalacji uważaj, bo może Ci bez pytania usunąć jakieś partycje, u mnie to zrobił z Win ntfs. Na desktop toto się raczej nie nadaje ale warto choćby spróbować instalacji.

Co do tego zachwalanego FreeBSD to nie jest wcale tak różowo. Wiele razy próbowałem przekonać się do tego systemu na desktopie i zawsze kończyłem na czymś czego się nie dało osiągnąć/zrobić, a co mogę bez problemu zrobić w Linuksie. Dlatego właśnie Gentoo (i Linux w ogóle) wymiata   :Twisted Evil: 

Arsen, to żaden OT, po prostu sobie porównujemy  :Wink: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

Cofne problematyke wstecz tego tematu....

Ja chcialem powiedziec/napisac tylko tyle, ze stwierdzenie ze gentoo nie jest dla kogos dla kogo ma to byc pierwszy linux

Jest to 3-cia goralska prawda (znaczy sie wiemy o co chodzi), bo to moze byc pierwszy linuks nawet dla osob bardziej "powaznych" (nie mylac z moherami), a nie mam na mysli osob co dostaly gotowca tylko takie co sobie same wlasnorecznie postawily korzystajac z handbooka, no moze z niewielka pomoca, zeby przelozyc z polskiego na polski o co w tym poszczegolnym kroku chodzi. W zasadzie wystarczy 3x45 minut pogawedki zeby sie stalo jasne ze to jednak jest i logiczne i w sumie proste, zas proces budowy systemu i kompilacji oprogramowania, jest jak najbardziej naturalnym i oczywistym procesem w związku czlowieka z "maszyna uniwersalna" -> przekładaniu tego co napisane po ludzku na to co zrozumiale dla glupiej 0-1 cybermaszynki. A dzieki temu zyskuje sie cos co jest nieosiagalne podcas pracy na innych dystrybucjach. Zas (tymczasowy brak - jako opcjonalnego rozwiazania) graficznego instalatora jest przede wszystkim i wada i zaleta. Wada bo odpycha potencjalnych nowych uzytkownikow, ktorzy nie do koncza maja przejrzysty umysl (60%ludzi)- myslaczych statystycznie/intuicyjnie, a nie racjonalnie. Na razie szkoda, bo problemem jest tylko ogarniecie tego procesu -> co i z kad i po co sie bierze/wykonuje. To problem glowy/mozgu a nie oczu czy palcow. Ale kiedy zatrybi rozumienie procesu.... I w tym momencie blajszka w glowie peka -> No przeciez to jest logiczne i oczywiste. Kolejnosc jest taka bo nie moze byc inna. Faktem jest ze handbook daje expersowa (ale i dokadna) lekcje budowy i konfiguracji linuksa, i to daje dokonale rezultaty. Kazdy kto to przejdzie ze zrozumieniem, wie ze dowcip nie polega na wyklikaniu czegos co ktos przygotowal i co wydaje sie ze dobrze dziala. Bo moze byc sytuacja ze nie zawsze dobrze wyklikiwane zadziala. (o czym doskonale wiemy). Dzieki temu, kazdy kto to przeszedl ma bardzo solidne podstawy, zeby sobie samemu z pomoca aktyualnie już niezlej i obszernej dokumentacji poradzic dalej. Zreszta to widac porownujac problemy ludzi z forow Ubuntu, Mandrivy, Fedory itp, ktore nijak sie maja do wystepujacych tutaj. A to i tak nie jest komputerowe mistrzostwo swiata (bo nie kazdy przeciez musi byc informatykiem by wiedziec jak dziala telewizor zeby go ogladac) Ale tu ono sie zaczyna. Gentoo jest jak kurs mistrowski u Wajdy czy sp. Kantora (15 lat :placz:) czy Duczmal. Fajnie jest zaczac nauke u mistrzow. Dzieki temu czlowiek sie szybciej uczy niz u byle jakiego z bozej laski magisterka...Hihi. Nawet 10x szybciej. Efekty widać po 1,2,3 dniach - to nie jaja. A czas to tzw pieniadz. I ma sie tylko jedno zycie nie po to zeby je trwonic na inne binarkowe... tego teges...  :Smile:  Skoro i tak zeby miec krowe na splashu to trzeba sie nauczyc latac jajo i zobaczyć co w tym make menuconfig siedzi ....tak dalej i tak dalej (to taki trywialny przyklad). Ale niestety ja pamietam Slacka (mimo wsztsko dobrze go wspominam) kiedy zeby miec dobrze qmaila to trzeba bylo polozyc z palca 4 laty. A tutaj te laty "same sie naladaja" i tak dalej i tak dalej. Toolchain z pie i ssp (praktycznie nieosiagalny pod Slackiem) robi "sie sam" po dodaniu jednego slowa do USE -> Masakra, a nie system. Rzeznia numer 9, Nagi lunch, upojna noc kompilacji, a sniadanie u Tiffaniego. Smiem twierdzic ze gentoo jest linuksem dla totalnych leserow i nierobow i obibokow coto raz se skonfigurowali i sie relaskuja po dlugotrwalym #emerge -xxx world i tylko udaja ze sie na czyms znaja   :Cool:  A tak naprawde to sa pozoranci... i klamczuchy rznacy mastahow...  :Shocked:  (wywody nie dotycza koderow i piszacych ebuildy   :Cool:  )

Ale po tej krytyce, prosto miedzdy oczy, powiem cos innego (w moim prywatnym odczuciu)

Forum, ktore jest czescia projetu i ludzie sa o wiele bardziej przyjazni niz na poldku, gangstas/mafiozos-debian, czy nawet f....slackware.pl. nie wspominajac *.BSD. Dotyczy to zarowno tej naszej polskojezycznej, ale przede wszystkim tej en-jezycznej czesci. I to jest niezwykla wartosc zgromadzonych tu ludzi ktorych laczy pasja i milosc do linuksa, a nie nienawisc do M$-ofta. A czego efekty widac po ilosci uzyszkodnikow i poruszanych problemow. Oczywiscie ja jestem totalnym n00bem - bo jakze by moglo by byc inaczej, ale 98% problemow jakie mam, to jesli nie ma w man, to moze jest w dokumentacji, a jak nie ma w dokumentacji to pewnie jest na forum, a jak nie ma na forum to na pewno, (no pewnie nie jestem pierwszy co sie nadzial na buga) - jest w wiadomym miejscu. Pewnie ktos sie zapyta a gdzie te 2% ? A te 2% jest tutaj, naprawde fascynujace [niektorzy to maja glowe wielkosci szafki(w pozytywnym znaczeniu)], a reszte biore z ksiazek ze sklepu/biblioteki lub z braku laku - p2p. Naprawde lubie to co robie i jestem szczesliwy.

PS. To znaczy nie do konca, bo zwsze mialem slabosc do zwierzaczkow i chcialem miec pieska w domu, ale z racji czasu spedzanego w pracy nie moge miec, to lepiej miec krowe w komputerze. Erzac rules. JEST DOBRZE

A najgorsze jest to, ze pewnie 80% pokiwa ze zrozumieniem glowa i nikt nie zaatakuje....

To by bylo na tyle tego lizu lizu myju myju....

---------dodano----------

Jak to dzisiaj przeczytalem to sie za glowe zlapalem co to to czlowiek po alkoholu potrafi, ale z caloscia przedstawionych to swoich tez na trzezwo i tak sie zgadzam

Jeszcze raz uuups i .....

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Smiem twierdzic ze gentoo jest linuksem dla totalnych leserow i nierobow i obibokow coto raz se skonfigurowali i sie relaskuja po dlugotrwalym #emerge -xxx world

 Bo tak jest...  :Wink:  W kazdym innym Mandrake'u, żeby coś zrobić konretnego to się dopiero trzeba narobić! A tu pełny automat!   :Very Happy:  I za to kocham Gentoo!  :Cool: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *Eeeyeore wrote:*   Smiem twierdzic ze gentoo jest linuksem dla totalnych leserow i nierobow i obibokow coto raz se skonfigurowali i sie relaskuja po dlugotrwalym #emerge -xxx world Bo tak jest...  W kazdym innym Mandrake'u, żeby coś zrobić konretnego to się dopiero trzeba narobić! A tu pełny automat!   I za to kocham Gentoo! 

 

No chyba że podczas tego #emerge -xxx world dostaniemy:

```
configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first 

***
```

Chyba nie musze pisać, że GTK było w systemie  :Smile: 

----------

## ANTAL

Przeczytałem większość postów "za" i "przeciw. Zauważyłem jedną ciekawą sprawę: Piszący zakładają niejako, że:

1. Uzytkownik albo jest, albo będzie albo ma być mistrzem.

2. Użytkownik ma moc czasu na czytanie mauali, opisów, FAQ-ów i czegóż tam jeszcze i poza tym nic do roboty

3. Użytkownik jest w domu sam albo ma dwa lub trzy komputery Po jednym dla: siebie, żony i dorastającego dziecka

4. Użytkownik ma możliwość zamknięcia się sam na sam z całym tym bałaganem i nikt mu nie dyszy nad głową kiedy on  

        wreszcie skończy

Jeśli nie spełnia tych kryteriów to niech spada do Windows XP

Otóż Panie i Panowie, nie zawsze tak się dzieje. Ja pomijam już ludzi, którzy na temat linuxa czy tej konkretnej dystrybucji nic nie wiedzą, bo ci rzeczywiście istnieją i jest ich sporo (powiedzmy, większość - szczerze mówiąc ja z GENTOO spotykam się bezpośrednio po raz pierwszy i tak naprawdę bardzo jeszcze niewiele o niej wiem, poza tym, że jest chyba najbardziej "elegancką" dystrybucją, również "graficznie", co dla mnie jest bardzo ważne - jestem grafikiem 3D, modelerem - tyle wiem o GENTOO, czego się dowiedziałem z dokumentacji i relacji paru osób, żadnej wiedzy praktycznej). Jeśli chcą tylko używać linuxa czy uparli się na GENTOO, to niech w końcu mają ten full-graficzny instalator i niech będzie z nimi swięty spokój. Z czasem część z nich albo z ciekawości albo z konieczności sięgnie po bardziej zaawansowaną wiedzę (bo coś nie poszło, bo coś irytuje i trzeba wiedzieć co z tym pasztetem zrobić). A jak nie, to też się niebo na głowę nikomu nie zawali. Moim zdaniem użytkownicy powinni mieć wybór pomiędzy interfejsami - nawet kilkoma - graficznymi w zależności od stopnia ich wiedzy a trybem komendowym tym dla najbardziej zaawansowanych. I wilk będzie syty i owca będzie sobie gdzieś tam spokojnie beczeć.

Jeśli chodzi o mnie, tkwię przy tym komputerze już czwartą dobę, mam za sobą może 20 godzin snu za cały ten czas i użeram się z rzeczami najprawdopodobniej podstawowymi, które interfejs graficzny załatwiłby mi w ciągu paru minut. Później w miarę czasu doczytałbym sobie, nieźle znam angielski, część dokumentacji jest albo po polsku albo po czesku, więc też problemu nie ma... Ale też ja nie jestem w domu sam, żona potrzebuje Worda (do szkolnych spraw) albo sobie pogadać z przyjaciółką na GG, córka musi K O N I E C Z N I E ściągnąć kolejną porcję wirusów z kolejną grą, słowem - samo życie. A jeszcze dochodzi do tego stała dyspozycyjność (byle telefon ze zleceniem i wiadomo, że mam ładne parę godzin z głowy...). Więc bardzo przydałby mi się choć częściowo graficzny instalator, zwykła oszczędność czasu. Na szczęście notuję wszystko, co robię, co mi później może trochę tego czasu oszczędzić. To, że się jeszcze nie zraziłem zawdzięczam temu, że chcę poznać GENTOO, zobaczyć jak się na nim pracuje (Maya 4, GIMP i jakiś dobry odpowiednik Illustratora). Chcę też bezpiecznie korzystać z sieci (jak na razie linux jest dość odporny). Na pewno sobie wiele później spokojnie doczytam, będę próbował różnych rozwiązań, ale to z czasem.

Niektórzy strasznie boją się pytań "o fstab" czy inny drobiazg. Przecież takie pytania będą. Owszem - jest " #man -*" czy "#* --help"... Ale to też sprawy nie załatwi. Co z tego, że ktoś się manuala naczyta, skoro wylezie bardzo podobny do opisanego problem, a on jest beginnerem i nie bardzo jeszcze wie jak się odnieść do tego co tam napisane. Owszem- czytanie ze zrozumieniem, ale najpierw trzeba nieraz dokładnie rozumieć terminologię, te wszystkie zależności...

Więc może by stworzyć takie podforum dla beginnerów gdzie paru ludzi o świętej cierpliwości i sporej wiedzy będzie odpowiadać jak coś zrobić praktycznie "jak krowie". Generalnie jestem za opcją z współistniejącymi instalatorami graficznymi o różnym stopniu automatyzacji...

----------

## BeteNoire

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> Jeśli nie spełnia tych kryteriów to niech spada do Windows XP

 

Niekoniecznie. Są prostsze dystrybucje, które te wszystkie "pierdoły" (nota bene: stanowiące samo sedno Linuksa) robią za Ciebie. Ostatnio rozdałem po znajomych i rodzinie 10 zestawów Ubuntu, a dziewczynie nawet kazałem go używać  :Wink: 

A weź im pokaż takie OpenBSD (instalacja np. z dyskietki i jeden z najpaskudniej zrobionych sposobów przygotowania do instalacji :/ ). Czarna magia, choć pewnie bez 10-krotnej lektury handbooków i dokumentacji i tak by nie odróżnili instalacji Gentoo od któregoś z *BSD.

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> Więc może by stworzyć takie podforum dla beginnerów gdzie paru ludzi o świętej cierpliwości i sporej wiedzy będzie odpowiadać jak coś zrobić praktycznie "jak krowie". Generalnie jestem za opcją z współistniejącymi instalatorami graficznymi o różnym stopniu automatyzacji...

 

Spadajcie na http://newbie.linux.pl/  :Twisted Evil:   W google też się znajdzie setki artów z rozwiązaniami takich podstawowych problemów.

Btw. fajny pomysł mieli chłopaki z forum.slackware.pl. Zrobili dział FAQ i Propozycje do FAQ, gdzie każdy może napisać arcik wyjaśniający jak coś zrobić - od najprostszych do trudniejszych rzeczy. W Gentoo mamy handbook i gentoo-wiki, doklikanie się do nich jest ździebko trudniejsze, ale google znakomicie wyszukuje mi rozwiązania problemów. Inna sprawa, że nooby czegoś takiego po prostu nie czytają, bo nie wiedzą, że czytać należy. Co noob to go trzeba nawracać na prawidłową ścieżkę (widać to też po tym forum - już nicków nie będę wymieniał   :Twisted Evil:  ) .

I co takim zrobisz? 

Pewnie, że trochę wyrozumiałości trzeba mieć, każdy czasem ma mało czasu, albo po prostu chce, żeby to wreszcie zadziałało.

Najbardziej wyraźne przykłady ignorancji i niesamodzielności w szukaniu rozwiązania są na każdym szanującym się forum blokowane, ignorowane lub usuwane.

Tyle, że widzisz, tu chodzi o robotę moderatorów, którą będą musieli odwalać kiedy pojawi się instalator umożliwiający największym linuksowym łajzom wgryźć się nieco głębiej w proces instalacji. Chodzi też o "wrażenia" zwykłych userów, którzy czytając forum nie chcą w co drugim poście spotykać pytania o konfigurację fstab czy grub.conf. Stad wrogość wobec takiego instalatora.

Żeby używać Gentoo trzeba zaczynać będąc już trochę obytym z Linuksem w ogóle.

----------

## ANTAL

Prawdę mówiąc, też masz rację... Tyle, że... Ja też jestem (w GENTOO) beginnerem, też już pragnąłbym, aby to wreszcie zaczęło normalnie działać i mam już oczy na zapałkach...

----------

## Ratman

do ANTAL

wrażenia okropne, mam te płytki jeszcze gdzies, ale nie wiem czy gdzieś na kupie czy jako podstawki pod garnki   :Mr. Green: 

Bierz sie za instalkę - już ci wysłałem

Co do graficznej instalki - projekt RR4/RR64 wykorzystuje ja i sa ludzie którzy tego używają - ja też tego uzywałem swego czasu.

Generalnie jesli ktos nawet miał jakąś pakietówkę kiedys i cos mu nie działało, a nie bał sie grzebać, to podstawy-podstaw-podstaw ma i smiało może zhadbookiem w ręku gentoo stawiać. Ja przyznam szczerze to robiłem to z czystej ciekawości jak mi system bedzie działał po skonfigurowaniu na konkretny sprzęt i przyznam, że choc robiłem to na Celeronie 500 i 192 MB Ram z VIA na pokładzie to byłem pod wielkim wrażeniem jak po ponad tygodniu miałem system tak kompletny jak z instalki RR4, a pozbawiony przy okazji rzeczy których nie uzywałem, i działający równie szybko jak np PCLinuxOS na Celeronie 1GHz i 512 MB Ram.

Nie ma recepty na to, po prostu sa ludzie którzy jak przychodzi na nich czas biorą się za linuksa ( z ciekawości, albo z nerwów na słuszny system) i naogół te 10% grzebaczy, którzy rozgrzebywali swego czasu winde, grzebali w rejestrze itp itd pozostaje przy linuksie bo zaczynają to lubić, to że moga sobie skonfigurować jak chcą, że mozna to zrobić ręcznie, a ne zdawać się na ustawienia systemu, że po odinstalowaniu zbedne pozostałości nie zasmiecają i nie spowalniaja systemu, no i zapewne tez dlatego, że nie trzeba co miesiąc przywracać instalki z ghosta aby w miarę szybko działało   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sza_ry

Do tematu -> jak już trafiłem na Gentoo to nie dam się z niego wysadzić  :Smile: 

Super system, szybka instalacja; parę poprawionych wcześniej .conf i emerge -k.  :Smile: 

Optymalizacja na działającym systemie; emerge z wysokim nice  :Smile: 

Jeszcze tylko instalacja u osób trzecich, hm i tu atrakcyjnie wygląda skorzystanie z SSH, muszę poczytać i spróbować  :Smile: 

----------

## ANTAL

Też się nie dam wysadzić  :Smile: . Szkoda byłoby całej tej dotychczasowej roboty. A rodzince się już i tak naraziłem  :Sad:  Wiem, że jeszcze dużo roboty przede mną ale jakoś do tego wszystkiego dojdę.. Żebym miał cholera sprawną drukarkę, tobym sobie podrukował trochę potrzenych manuali, bo czytanie wszystkiego z ekranu z czasem trochę boli... Porobiłem sobie trochę notatek z instalacji, z rad ludzi, usiadłem, przeczytałem i dużo lepiej poszło niż przedtem...

----------

## Gabrys

Ktoś napisał, że mu się nie chce przeglądać dokumentacji: błąd. Ja wolę przejrzeć dokumentację, żeby zrozumieć o co chodzi zamiast dać jakiemuś instalatorowi zrobić wszystko za mnie a potem (zwykle po jakimś pół roku) zastanawiać się dlaczego coś się posypało. Lepiej posiedzieć nad tym, żeby system "zadziałał" i już się potem nie przejmować konfiguracją, niż co pewien czas napotykać na nowe problemy. To jest tak jakbyś mógł sobie pospać przez tydzień, a potem przez rok już się tym nie przejmować. Większość rozsądnych ludzi poszłaby na taki układ. Ci co się boją instalacji i zrozumienia Linuksa, mają milion problemów już po zainstalowaniu jakiegoś innego systemu.

----------

## free-mind

Hej!

Wyobraźcie sobie, że ja, po prawie dwu letnim użytkowaniu Gentoo, zmieniam ją na inną. Powód jest prosty, kompilacja. Niestety muszę zgodzić się z jedną z poprzednich wypowiedzi, iż nie każdy ma czas na długą walkę z niewiedzą, bądź problemami związanymi z dystrybucją, czy jej stawianiem. Niedawno postanowiłem zaktualizować Gentoo po prawie rocznej 'stagnacji' w tym kierunku. Musiałem zrobić to w miarę szybko, bo miałem wiele innych obowiązków, poza tym potrzebny mi był komp. No i cóż... zrozumiałem, że skończyły się czasy, kiedy mogłem sobie go instalować, konfigurować  i nie przejmować się czasem. Dodam, że mam już dość wiecznego douczania się żeczy dla mnie mało istotnych, ale z punktu widzenia systemu - ważnych. Tak więc zainstalowałem SuSE 10.0 OSS i muszę przyznać, że jestem zazdowolony. Fakt faktem, miałem spore problemy z grafiką (no i jeszcze te nawyki z Gentoo, czyli konsola, su - i jazda...  :Very Happy: ), ale teraz działa już dobrze. Instaluje się szybko i łatwo, tak samo z konfiguracją. Co do wydajności.. niewiele dostrzegam różnicy między nim, a Gentoo mimo, iż paczki kompilowane pod i586 lub i686 zamiast athlon-xp...  :Smile:  Co mam zamiar napisać o Gentoo... Dystrybucja ta jest moim zdaniem bardzo porządna. Jest wsparcie dla ogromnej ilości programów, sprawdzanie sum kontrolnych md5 (w rpm'ach niestety z reguły olewane), świetna dokumentacja oraz społeczność użytkowników. Jedyne, co mnie ostatecznie odsunęło, to konieczność kompilacji. Gdyby były też wspierane paczki binarne (chociażby pod i386), powiedziałbym, że jest to najlepsza i jedyna słuszna dystrybucja oparta na linuksie, ale tak nie jest. Dla przeciętnego użytkownika, dla którego system jest tylko narzędziem, a nie celem samym w sobie, Gentoo jest (jak to kiedyś stwierdził pewien internauta) przerostem formy nad treścią. No i faktycznie, dużo zabawy, by po prostu mieć os'a... Ale muszę przyznać, że po postawieniu przyjemnie się Gentoo używa, jednak za wiele o to zachodu. Mam nadzieję, że Wasza przygoda z Gentoo będzie miła i pouczająca. Ja wybieram jednak prostotę i nie-czasochłonność.  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam.

Peace.

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie bluźnij!   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=3#doc_chap4

----------

## Aktyn

 *free-mind wrote:*   

> Ja wybieram jednak prostotę i nie-czasochłonność. 

 

To są wszystko względne pojecia, wiele problemów w gentoo rozwiazuje sie o wiele szybciej niż na innych distrach.

Z jednego powodu, jest to przejrzysty system. Ja mam dość niespodzianek przez dziwnie powiazane ze sobą rzeczy,

po których nie można sobie skonfigurowac np. neta, bo trzeba wywalić, albo przepisać skrypty,

bo demony mi startują nie tak jak trzeba, na dodatek człowiek sie słabo zna co wogule robi, horror.

Dystrybucje są dobre jeżeli zainstalujesz i masz to co chcesz, pruba intalowania rzeczy w kture trzeba mocniej grzebnąc...

 ...dla mnie właśnie skończyła sie na przesiadce na Gentoo.

----------

## brodi

 *free-mind wrote:*   

> Gdyby były też wspierane paczki binarne [...]

 

```

emerge app-arch/rpm dpkg

```

i 

```

emerge kpackage

```

..i czego chcieć więcej?  :Wink: 

 :Smile:  cheers

----------

## kranked

free-mind, ciekawe kiedy zatęsknisz za Gentoo  :Wink:  Ja po raz pierwszy zainstalowałem je rok temu, w ciągu tego roku próbowałem chyba 3 razy z Ubuntu i na początku wydawało mi się, że to jest to, ale z upływem czasu zaczęło mnie denerwować i chciałem spowrotem Gentoo + emerge  :Smile:  Próbowałem także z Arch'em i także już myślałem, że to jest już ta 'jedyna'   :Laughing:  distro szybkie, proste itp. Po niedługim czasie użytkowania chciałem znów Gentoo........i mam  :Wink: 

Moje zdanie jest takie, że Gentoo to najbardziej dopracowana dystrybucja, najlepiej przemyślana i dająca największe pole manewru, nie ogranicza użytkownika.

----------

## gentooxic

Witajcie

Rok temu, w sylwestra gdy za oknem wybuchały fajerwerki instalowałem za 2 podejściem Gentoo. W końcu się udało. Pewne doświadczenia wyniesione z jedynej poprzedniej dystrybucji Slackware przydały się i zostały wykorzystane. Dziś jest 15 stycznia - mój system ma ponad rok. Używa mi się go bardzo dobrze, administracja programami, bibliotekami, pakietami w systemie jest bardzo dobra. Dołączone do distro narzędzia ułatwiają pracę, przedstawiają wszystkie informacje w bardzo czytelny sposób itd.

Jak dla mnie Gentoo jest b. dobrą distro. Nie potrzebuję nic więcej. Doskonale można ją dostosować do swojego sprzętu, wymagań, preferencji - co prawda zajmuje to sporo czasu, jednak gdy już się to postawi - działa doskonale przez długi czas. Kompilacja ze źródeł jet czymś (przynajmniej dla mnie) idealnym. Kompilowanie programów z takimi komponentami jakie chcę mieć bez zbędnych rzeczy. Binarne wersje większych pakietów jak OO. Kompilacja na moim sprzęcie Athlon 1600XP+ nie jest niczym masakrycznie długim pod warunkiem, że nie kompiluje się programów w C++.

Ja Gentoo wybrałem ze względu na chęć optymalizacji, prędkości i niewiadomo czego jeszcze. Jednak w dość szybkim czasie zrozumiałem, że Gentoo to tak naprawde nie tylko kosmiczna prędkość - to po prostu wspaniała dystrybucja - prostota zarządzania.

Warunkiem posiadania Gentoo jest IMO wolny czas - bez tego jest trudno i Ci co go nie posiadają powinni wybrać inną dystrybucję. 

Wyrażę swoją opinie nt. graficznego instalatora - moim zdaniem ułatwi proces instalacji, będzie potrzeba na to mniej czasu jednak dalsza administracja systemem niezależnie czy to jest desktop czy cokolwiek innego będzie nadal wymagać od użytkownika czasu, chęci i wiedzy. Bezwzględnie natomiast powinien zostać  i być dostępny instalator w trybie tekstowym!. Gentoo zawsze powinno dawać możliwość wyboru.

Kolejnym doskonałym atutem Gentoo jest jego społeczność - nie jedna dystrybucja może pozazdrościć.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## yonami

Witam

Też się dorzucę  :Very Happy: 

Należy bardzo ładnie z ukłonami podziękować ludziom którzy przygotowali handbooka instalacji Gentoo. Tak fantastycznie zrobiony, że dwa lata temu jako total newbie z pomoca handbooka dokonałem poprawnej instalacji gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Później również i ja, podobnie jak ktoś tu wspomniał, zwątpiłem przez ciągłe kompilowanie i postanowiłem wypróbować Debiana i FreeBSD. Nauczyłem się, że tylko distra z reposytoriami się liczą, ale i one nie mogą dogonić Gentoo wydajnością  :Very Happy: 

Tak więc kolejna zbłąkana owieczka odnaleziona  :Very Happy: 

Podziękowania dla autorów Handbooków  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

> Warunkiem posiadania Gentoo jest IMO wolny czas - bez tego jest trudno i Ci co go nie posiadają powinni wybrać inną dystrybucję. 

 

A możesz powiedziec co szybciej robi się na innych distrach, a w gentoo trzeba się namęczyć, przeceiż emerge dba o zależności jak należy. A konfigurowanie plików do nowych programów czy usług, na każdym distro trzeba zrobic samodzielnie.

Czasu kompilacji nie liczę bo to należy do czasu procesora.

----------

## gentooxic

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *gentooxic wrote:*   Warunkiem posiadania Gentoo jest IMO wolny czas - bez tego jest trudno i Ci co go nie posiadają powinni wybrać inną dystrybucję.  
> 
> A możesz powiedziec co szybciej robi się na innych distrach, a w gentoo trzeba się namęczyć, przeceiż emerge dba o zależności jak należy. A konfigurowanie plików do nowych programów czy usług, na każdym distro trzeba zrobic samodzielnie.
> 
> Czasu kompilacji nie liczę bo to należy do czasu procesora.

 

Głównie właśnie chodziło mi o czas kompilacji.

Aktualizacja systemu wymaga ściągnięcia źródeł programów i dalszą ich kompilację. W zależności od przeznaczenia systemu, jego komponentów itd. i oczywiście posiadanego sprzętu trwa to różnie długo. W moim przypadku ostatnia aktualizacja po kilku miesięcach "zamrożenia" trwała ponad 12 godzin oczywiście czas ten wykorzystałem na oglądanie filmów na kompie i surfowania po necie ale jakby nie było jest to wiele godzin...

----------

## Ratman

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *gentooxic wrote:*   Warunkiem posiadania Gentoo jest IMO wolny czas - bez tego jest trudno i Ci co go nie posiadają powinni wybrać inną dystrybucję.  
> 
> A możesz powiedziec co szybciej robi się na innych distrach, a w gentoo trzeba się namęczyć, przeceiż emerge dba o zależności jak należy. A konfigurowanie plików do nowych programów czy usług, na każdym distro trzeba zrobic samodzielnie.
> 
> Czasu kompilacji nie liczę bo to należy do czasu procesora.

 

dopisałbym, że wolny czas i silny komp, albo duuuuuuzo wolnego czasu  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

> Głównie właśnie chodziło mi o czas kompilacji.
> 
> Aktualizacja systemu wymaga ściągnięcia źródeł programów i dalszą ich kompilację. W zależności od przeznaczenia systemu, jego komponentów itd. i oczywiście posiadanego sprzętu trwa to różnie długo. W moim przypadku ostatnia aktualizacja po kilku miesięcach "zamrożenia" trwała ponad 12 godzin oczywiście czas ten wykorzystałem na oglądanie filmów na kompie i surfowania po necie ale jakby nie było jest to wiele godzin...

 

Uff... a ja już myślałem że trzeba pilnowac kompa i patrzec w migające literki, i na dodatek czytać na bierząco ze zrozumieniem.

Ja używam kompa bo potrzebuje, pracuje czy ucze sie, i miedzy czasie sobie emerge pracuje, bo od tego jest.

W zyciu bym nie pomyślał że można by inaczej. Zawsze co niekture pakiety np KDE mozna zostawić same sobie, by im nie przeszkadzać.

----------

## free-mind

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Nie bluźnij!   
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=3#doc_chap4

 

Tak, oczywiście... Wybrane paczki są dostępne w postaci binarnej, a cała reszta? Resztę buduj sobie sam!   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *free-mind wrote:*   Ja wybieram jednak prostotę i nie-czasochłonność.  
> 
> To są wszystko względne pojecia, wiele problemów w gentoo rozwiazuje sie o wiele szybciej niż na innych distrach.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Problemy może i rozwiązuje się szybciej, ale na pewno nie stawia się szybciej systemu..

 Z drugim zdaniem się zgadzam.

 *_lucas_ wrote:*   

>  *free-mind wrote:*   Gdyby były też wspierane paczki binarne [...] 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge app-arch/rpm dpkg
> ...

 

Miałe rpm'a pod Gentoo, który nijak miał się do informacji o zainstalowanych programach poprzez Portage i ciągle krzyczał o niespełnione zależności. Dziękuję.

 *kranked wrote:*   

> free-mind, ciekawe kiedy zatęsknisz za Gentoo  Ja po raz pierwszy zainstalowałem je rok temu, w ciągu tego roku próbowałem chyba 3 razy z Ubuntu i na początku wydawało mi się, że to jest to, ale z upływem czasu zaczęło mnie denerwować i chciałem spowrotem Gentoo + emerge  Próbowałem także z Arch'em i także już myślałem, że to jest już ta 'jedyna'   distro szybkie, proste itp. Po niedługim czasie użytkowania chciałem znów Gentoo........i mam 
> 
> Moje zdanie jest takie, że Gentoo to najbardziej dopracowana dystrybucja, najlepiej przemyślana i dająca największe pole manewru, nie ogranicza użytkownika.

 

To fakt, za Gentoo łatwo zatęsknić...  :Wink: 

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

> Witajcie
> 
> [...]
> 
> Doskonale można ją dostosować do swojego sprzętu, wymagań, preferencji - co prawda zajmuje to sporo czasu, jednak gdy już się to postawi - działa doskonale przez długi czas.

 

Prawda.

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Kompilacja na moim sprzęcie Athlon 1600XP+ nie jest niczym masakrycznie długim pod warunkiem, że nie kompiluje się programów w C++.

 

Czyli np. KDE odpada?

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

> Ja Gentoo wybrałem ze względu na chęć optymalizacji, prędkości i niewiadomo czego jeszcze. Jednak w dość szybkim czasie zrozumiałem, że Gentoo to tak naprawde nie tylko kosmiczna prędkość - to po prostu wspaniała dystrybucja - prostota zarządzania.

 

Jak już wcześniej pisałem, ogromnych różnic wydajnościowych nie zauważyłem...

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warunkiem posiadania Gentoo jest IMO wolny czas - bez tego jest trudno i Ci co go nie posiadają powinni wybrać inną dystrybucję. 
> 
> [...]

 

I to jest 100% prawda!

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> A możesz powiedziec co szybciej robi się na innych distrach, a w gentoo trzeba się namęczyć, przeceiż emerge dba o zależności jak należy. A konfigurowanie plików do nowych programów czy usług, na każdym distro trzeba zrobic samodzielnie.
> 
> Czasu kompilacji nie liczę bo to należy do czasu procesora.

 

Szybciej się je stawia i doinstalowuje nowe składniki? Przecież o tym chwilowo tu mowa...   :Rolling Eyes:  Ostatnie zdanie jest za to jednym z największych bezsensów, jakie spotkałem...  :Laughing:   Jak to należy do czasu procesora  :Question:   Czyżby znajdował się on w innej czasoprzestrzeni, niż my? Przecież równie dobrze możnaby ten czas poświęcić na pracę na już postawionym systemie, zamiast czekać aż się skompiluje...

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

> Głównie właśnie chodziło mi o czas kompilacji.
> 
> Aktualizacja systemu wymaga ściągnięcia źródeł programów i dalszą ich kompilację. W zależności od przeznaczenia systemu, jego komponentów itd. i oczywiście posiadanego sprzętu trwa to różnie długo. W moim przypadku ostatnia aktualizacja po kilku miesięcach "zamrożenia" trwała ponad 12 godzin oczywiście czas ten wykorzystałem na oglądanie filmów na kompie i surfowania po necie ale jakby nie było jest to wiele godzin...

 

Dokładnie.

 *Ratman wrote:*   

>  *Aktyn wrote:*   A możesz powiedziec co szybciej robi się na innych distrach, a w gentoo trzeba się namęczyć, przeceiż emerge dba o zależności jak należy. A konfigurowanie plików do nowych programów czy usług, na każdym distro trzeba zrobic samodzielnie.
> 
> Czasu kompilacji nie liczę bo to należy do czasu procesora. 
> 
> dopisałbym, że wolny czas i silny komp, albo duuuuuuzo wolnego czasu 

 

Jednak nie tylko ja to widzę...   :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Problemy może i rozwiązuje się szybciej, ale na pewno nie stawia się szybciej systemu..
> 
> Z drugim zdaniem się zgadzam.
> ...

 

z tym że jak często stawiasz system ? wystarczy postawić raz a porządnie, co do upgradu, jasne że na słabych maszynkach czasem pewne rzeczy mogą być irytujące, ale na średniej już maszynce nawet nie czuć różnicy czy wykonuje się jakiś upgrade czy nie, i można spokojnie pracować na maszynce nie martwiąc się o stracony czas, raczej czas na innych dystrybucjach bym tracił na to co gentoo robi automatycznie. Ale dla każdego co innego.

----------

## free-mind

 *arsen wrote:*   

> z tym że jak często stawiasz system ? wystarczy postawić raz a porządnie, co do upgradu, jasne że na słabych maszynkach czasem pewne rzeczy mogą być irytujące, ale na średniej już maszynce nawet nie czuć różnicy czy wykonuje się jakiś upgrade czy nie, i można spokojnie pracować na maszynce nie martwiąc się o stracony czas, raczej czas na innych dystrybucjach bym tracił na to co gentoo robi automatycznie. Ale dla każdego co innego.

 

Widzisz arsen, nie może być jednak tak, że raz na jakiś czas planuję sobie dwa i więcej dni wyrwanych z życia, bo:

1. nie zawsze będę je miał

2. najzwyczajniej w świecie szkoda ich na pracę z komputerem dla samego systemu

3. nie jest to do końca normalne...   :Wink: 

Tak, jak już wcześniej mówiłem, w bardzo szybki i prosty sposób postawiłem SuSE 10.0, po instalacji nie było prawei czego konfigurować - większość rzeczy zrobił za mnie i na dodatek dobrze. To prawda, miałem brzydkie problemy z grafiką 3D, ale zwalczyłem i teraz działa dobrze. Niewiele, bardzo niewiele miałem do doinstalowania i system chodzi... A na przyszłość będę stawiał go jeszcze szybciej (mówię o tej samej wersji), bo te same problemy już nie będą nieznane... W Gentoo oszczędność czasu wynikająca z opanowania procesu instalacji i tak niewiele wnosi, gdyż czas kompilacji jest nieproporcjonalnie duży i z reguły const. Co do zależności, rpm'y niestety prowadzone są w taki sposób, iż pozostawia to wiele do życzenia, ale w perspektywie czasu, jaki zaoszczędzam jest to do wybaczenia zwłaszcza, iż większość programów mam od ręki, albo poprzez YaST.. tudzież YUM.   :Very Happy:   Muszę jednak przyznać, iż problemy, które przy okazji SuSE mnie spotkały, rozwiązałem dzięki wiedzy zdobytej przy używaniu Gentoo...   :Very Happy: 

Peace.

----------

## arsen

2 dni na poświęcene na postawienie systemu a poźniej jego używanie przez minimum rok i więcej to bardzo niska cena, później tyko przyjemność, a w ogóle po co 2 dni patrzeć na output kompilacji ?, robisz co chcesz, do baru idziesz czy gdzie tam masz ochotę, zawsze jest też GRP i postawić taki system można w krótkim czasie, na noc można zapuścić upgrade i system gotowy, myśle że szukasz troche dziury w całym. Ale nikt nikogo zmuszać nie bedzie, twój wybór.

----------

## gentooxic

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 2 dni na poświęcene na postawienie systemu a poźniej jego używanie przez minimum rok i więcej to bardzo niska cena, później tyko przyjemność, a w ogóle po co 2 dni patrzeć na output kompilacji ?, robisz co chcesz, do baru idziesz czy gdzie tam masz ochotę, zawsze jest też GRP i postawić taki system można w krótkim czasie, w noc można zapuścić upgrade i system gotowy, myśle że szukasz troche dziury w całym. Ale nikt nikogo zmuszać nie bedzie, twój wybór.

 

Zgadzam się w 100%. Gdy trwa aktualizacja całego systemu to czas ten można wykorzystać w jakiś tam sposób. Słuchanie muzyki czy oglądanie filmów, jakiś komunikator, IRC, www itp. wogóle nie kolidują z emerge, przynajmniej ja niczego złego nie doświadczyłem, a po roku używania mogę już coś konkretnego stwierdzić. Wszelkie zmiany w plikach konfiguracyjnych odnośnie starych wersji prosto załatwia się za pomocą etc-update.

Naprawde, po roku czasu mój system działa może nie doskonale ale co najmniej bardzo dobrze. Włożyłem troche czasu w konfigurowanie tego i owego, jednak instalowanie programów z takimi komponentami jakie chcę, a jakich sobie nie życzę i do tego załatwiana przez emerge kwestia zależności.... Wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy i zawsze wybiera się pomiędzy mniejszym złem (mam tu na myśli np. czas przeznaczany na kompilację...)

----------

## free-mind

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 2 dni na poświęcene na postawienie systemu a poźniej jego używanie przez minimum i więcej to bardzo niska cena, później tyko przyjemność, a w ogóle po co 2 dni patrzeć na output kompilacji ?, robisz co chcesz, do baru idziesz czy gdzie tam masz ochotę, zawsze jest też GRP i postawić taki system można w krótkim czasie, w noc można zapuścić upgrade i system gotowy, myśle że szukasz troche dziury w całym. Ale nikt nikogo zmuszać nie bedzie, twój wybór.

 

Ha, i tu Cię mam!  :Wink:  Wasze (tzn. niektórych forumowiczów) wypowiedzi są typowe dla ludzi w dość komfortowej sytuacji.. Albo macie po parę kompów, albo są bardzo mocne, albo właśnie... macie dużo czasu.   :Very Happy:   A kto powiedział, że mój SuSE będzie miał zamiar sam z siebie skopać się po jakimś czasie? A jeśli w ciągu tych (co najmniej) dwóch dni instalacji będę potrzebował kompa natychmiast, to co wtedy? A jeśli już po pół godzinie wywali się kompilacja, mnie nie będzie w domu i stracę kolejne parę godzin? Poza tym, nie każdy ma komfort możliwości zostawiania włączonego kompa na noc... A dziury w całym nie szukam chociażby z tego powodu, że wszystko, co tu piszę, opieram na sytuacjach, w których się znalazłem (np. faktycznie wypadła mi potrzeba używania kompa akurat w czasie instalacji), a nie na czysto wyimaginowanych problemach.

Peace.

----------

## arsen

Wszystko opierasz, "a jak coś.. wtedy..." itd. Nie ma idełów, a w ogóle co do samego upgradu jak się już tego czepiliśmy, też nie trzeba zaraz robić go nie wiadomo jak często jak się na to czasu nie ma, wtedy można się cieszyć systemem w pracy. Z mojej strony EOT, nie moim zadaniem jest skłonienie cię do powrotu, chciałem tylko kilka kwesti sprostować, widać nie dociera to za bardzo  :Smile: , EOT.

----------

## keman

oj, mnie sie też nie wydaje żeby aktualizacja była aż takim problem.

Zdarza sie, ze gdy nie mam czasu, robia ja raz na miesiac,  a zdarza sie ze robie ja codziennie.

Czas kompilacji również nie jest jakis wielkim problem - jak arsen mówił, można spokojnie zostawić komputer na noc, albo ustawić odpowiednia wartość PORTAGE_NICENESS, i możemy spokojnie pracować.

IMO, to własnie takie distra jak SuSE, moga sie kiedys kopnąc, np. podczas aktualizacji, natomiast Gentoo poradzi sobie z tym bez problemy.

Inna sprawa, okrojenie SuSE, do takiego poziomu, żeby był w nim porzadek i było jakoś przejrzyscie, zajmie pewnie tyle co instalacja Gentoo  :Wink:  .

IMO raz postawione Gentoo, wynagradza podczas codziennego użytkowania, czas włożony w jego instalacje  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## gentooxic

No tak. Faktycznie osoba, która nie ma po prostu czasu na coś, na po prostu pokombinowanie czasami, dojście czemu to nie działa itd. czy choćby czasu na kompilacje bo nagle będzie potrzebować kompa do czegoś więc... taka dyskusja wyjaśnia tylko tyle, że Gentoo nie jest dla niego (dla każdego). Moim skromnym zdaniem jeśli nie ma się na to czasu w tym wypadku na Gentoo to powinno się wybrać inną dystrybucję - można to porównać do posiadania zwierzaka choćby psa - fajna sprawa ale trzeba się opiekować. Bo nie sztuką postawić system i zostawić... - bez sensu.

Wiele osób może się teraz ze mną nie zgodzić ale konserwatywność w systemach/dystrybucjach powinna mieć miejsce tzn. nawiązując do już wspomnianego w tym wątku OpenBSD - toporna, paskudna itd. instalacja, choćby podział partycji itd. w niej jest mozliwy tylko za pomocą fdisk'a podczas gdy w slackware mamy możliwość użycia nakładki - cfdisk'a. Spotkałem się z opiniami, że instalator OBSD powinien zostać uproszczony ale ja się z tym nie zgadzam, niech coś będzie takiego co wymaga ruszenia głową żeby zadziałało - podobnie w Gentoo - osoby, które domagają się graficznej instalki myslę, że w większości chcą mieć Gentoo (dla tej fajnej nazwy?, logo?), a ja bym po prostu wolał aby to było coś elitarnego w takim sensie, że wymaga to ruszenia mózgiem zwłaszcza, że są podręczniki wszystko wspaniale opisujące. Oszczędność czasu poszukiwać w innych dystrybucjach czy systemach firmy Microsoft.

----------

## free-mind

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Wszystko opierasz, "a jak coś.. wtedy..." itd. Nie ma idełów, a w ogóle co do samego upgradu jak się już tego czepiliśmy, też nie trzeba zaraz robić go nie wiadomo jak często jak się na to czasu nie ma, wtedy można się cieszyć systemem w pracy. Z mojej strony EOT, nie moim zadaniem jest skłonienie cię do powrotu, chciałem tylko kilka kwesti sprostować, widać nie dociera to za bardzo , EOT.

 

Ach, gdybyś przeczytał uważnie moją wypowiedź, to wiedziałbyś, że te wszystkie "a jak coś... wtedy" już mnie wcześniej spotkały. Po prostu i najzwyczajniej w świecie Twoje/Wasze argumenty w żaden sposób nie prostują poruszanych problemów. Swoją drogą na obiektywne słowa krytyki reakcja w stylu "widać nie dociera to za bardzo  :Smile: , EOT" jest niestety typowa dla "maniaków linuksa" za wszelką cenę broniących jego dobrego imienia.   :Wink:   A przecież to poprzez zwracanie uwagi i wytykanie błędów kreujemy coś lepszego, a nie przez "twierdzenie w czasie ulewy, że świeci słońce"... Jednak ja też nikogo nie chcę przekonywać do zmiany distrybucji... Napisałem tylko, że ją zmieniam, napisałem dlaczego i nie pozwalam bagatelizować problemów, które się do tego przyczyniły, bo są faktycznie istotne.

Peace.

----------

## arsen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach, gdybyś przeczytał uważnie moją wypowiedź, to wiedziałbyś, że te wszystkie "a jak coś... wtedy" już mnie wcześniej spotkały. Po prostu i najzwyczajniej w świecie Twoje/Wasze argumenty w żaden sposób nie prostują poruszanych problemów. Swoją drogą na obiektywne słowa krytyki reakcja w stylu "widać nie dociera to za bardzo , EOT" jest niestety typowa dla "maniaków linuksa" za wszelką cenę broniących jego dobrego imienia. 
> 
> 

 

Nic nie siłe, nie bronił bym tej dystrybucji gdybym nie był w 100% przekonanym do swoich racji, akurat twoje argumenty do mnie nie trafiają, nie jestem jakimś fanatykiem, jestem w 100% realistą, dyskusja nie idzie w 

żadną strone więc lepiej ją zakończmy.

----------

## free-mind

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

> No tak. Faktycznie osoba, która nie ma po prostu czasu na coś, na po prostu pokombinowanie czasami, dojście czemu to nie działa itd. czy choćby czasu na kompilacje bo nagle będzie potrzebować kompa do czegoś więc... taka dyskusja wyjaśnia tylko tyle, że Gentoo nie jest dla niego (dla każdego). Moim skromnym zdaniem jeśli nie ma się na to czasu w tym wypadku na Gentoo to powinno się wybrać inną dystrybucję - można to porównać do posiadania zwierzaka choćby psa - fajna sprawa ale trzeba się opiekować. Bo nie sztuką postawić system i zostawić... - bez sensu.

 

System to nie istota żywa, to narzędzie, a nie cel sam w sobie. Ma mi ułatwiać życie, a nie zawracać d**ę. Jeśli koniecznie chcesz się czymś/kimś opiekować, to może lepiej załatw sobie jakiegoś zabawkowego bobasa, albo pójdź do lekarza, skoro uczucia te przelewasz na system...   :Laughing: 

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

> Wiele osób może się teraz ze mną nie zgodzić ale konserwatywność w systemach/dystrybucjach powinna mieć miejsce tzn. nawiązując do już wspomnianego w tym wątku OpenBSD - toporna, paskudna itd. instalacja, choćby podział partycji itd. w niej jest mozliwy tylko za pomocą fdisk'a podczas gdy w slackware mamy możliwość użycia nakładki - cfdisk'a. Spotkałem się z opiniami, że instalator OBSD powinien zostać uproszczony ale ja się z tym nie zgadzam, niech coś będzie takiego co wymaga ruszenia głową żeby zadziałało - podobnie w Gentoo - osoby, które domagają się graficznej instalki myslę, że w większości chcą mieć Gentoo (dla tej fajnej nazwy?, logo?), a ja bym po prostu wolał aby to było coś elitarnego w takim sensie, że wymaga to ruszenia mózgiem zwłaszcza, że są podręczniki wszystko wspaniale opisujące. Oszczędność czasu poszukiwać w innych dystrybucjach czy systemach firmy Microsoft.

 

Oczywiście, mogliśmy przecież ciągle pozostać w epoce kamienia łupanego lub w Średniowieczu tak, aby każdy problem wymagał porządnego główkowania, żeby np. nie przechowywać napojów w butelkach, tylko nosić wiadrami i rozważać, jak zrobić to wydajnie... Mogliśmy w ogóle nie wymyślać języków programowania wyższych poziomów, tylko wszystko kodować binarnie tylko po to, by czuć się elitą... Po co w ogóle było wymyślać komputer, skoro można było trzymać się podejścia konserwatywnego i liczyć wszystko na piechotę? Po co w ogóle sobie ułatwiać życie, skoro można pozostać przy konserwatywnym, elitarnym i wymagającym wiele wysiłku podejściu do niego?  :Laughing:  Osoby, które domagają się graficznego instalatora po prostu chcą mieć narzędzie, a nie zabawkę. A myślicie, że czemu Win' jest taki popularny? Bo łatwy! I to jest ogromny sukces MS'u!

Panowie/panie:

Geniusz tkwi w prostocie!  :Cool: 

I faktycznie, zmieniłem już dystrybucję.  :Wink: 

Aha, no i gratulacje (raczej kondolencje) gentooxic, że czujesz się taki wyższy/elitarny poprzez używanie Gentoo... Raz, że nie jest to żaden powód, a dwa - większość powyższych postów podkreśla prostotę Gentoo. Czyżbyś więc był dumny z używania czegoś i tak łatwego?   :Twisted Evil:  To ciekawe, że sami zaprzeczacie sobie nawzajem...   :Laughing: 

Peace.

----------

## keman

 *free-mind wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Geniusz tkwi w prostocie! 
> 
> 

 

Hyh, prostocie w SuSE  :Question: 

Mnie sie wydawało że to jedna z myśli przewodnich distr takich jak Gentoo czy Arch ?

SuSE kojarzy mi sie z przeładowanym róznymi ficzerami distrem (inna sprawa, że jednym z moich ulubionych  :Razz:  - bije na łeb mandrejka)

Fanboyem bynajmniej nie jestem - przekonałem sie, ze nic lepszego dla mnie, jak Gentoo nie ma.

Ale dobra, EOT, bo jakby to nelchael powiedział, robi się łatwopalnie (o ile juz nie wybuchł pożar  :Wink:  )

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## nmap

Ja swoja zabawe z Open Source zaczołem od Red Hata 6.2 potem pare ich tam miałem  :Very Happy:  w sumie cieńko  :Very Happy: 

Drugą distro była Mandarynka od wersji 8.2 i znowu pare tego poleciało  :Very Happy: 

Potem czas przyszedł na Debiana i tu siedziałem bardzo długo (po drodze gdzieś przeleciał 1-2 slackware ale bez echa)

Pewnego dnia gdzieś wyczytałem o gentoo sam nie pamiętam gdzie  :Very Happy:  . Zachecony artem zassałem płytki i tak się zaczeło .

Najpierw był stage 3 oraz walka z instalacja . Gdy juz opanowałem gentoo zabrałem sie za stawianie ze stage 1 i takie rozne zabawy z flagami oraz CFLAGS ,xhyba kazdy przez to przechodził , osiagnąc najszybszy najmniejszy kernel itp  :Very Happy: 

Na dzień dzisiejszy poznaje system OpenBSD i musze przyznać ze to własnie w tym systemie został zaprezentowany chyba po raz pierwszy system portów . Nie jest to coś tak rozbudowanego jak portage . Jest mało zautomatyzowane ale w sumie działa bardzo podobnie .

Muszę przyznac ze to obecnie najciekawszy system jaki wydziałem jeśli chodzi o linuxa oraz unix .  Calkiem łagodna konfiguracja wysoki poziom bezpieczeństwa zapewniany dzięki audytowaniu kodu przez wiare z obsd prostym do wprowadzania zmiana w np. rc.conf oraz sysctrl.conf oraz niesamowite możliwości jakie daje PF naprade system godzień uwagi . Jest tam apache w chroot w domyslnej konfiguracji oraz co najbardziej mnie przekonało by się zaja takze tym osem to to że miał tylko 1 zdalną luke w ciągu 8 lat !  :Very Happy: 

Oczywiście nic ale to absolutnie nic nie zastąpi mi Gentoo na kompie typu desktop tu zdecydowanie wygrywa portage  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Jakub

Ja osobiście uważam, że kompilowanie będzie coraz to mniejszym problemem. Na najnowszych AMD64 wszystko kompiluje się mega szybko, nowsze procesory (2, 4 rdzeniowe) będą ten czas jeszcze bardziej skracać.

Poza tym zwykle jest tak: instalujesz system, w czasie korzystania z niego odkyrwasz coraz to nowe, fajne programy. Po jakimś czasie instalowanie czegoś całkiem nowego rzadko się zdarza. Co najwyżej uaktualnia się zainstalowane aplikacje.

Uaktualnienia oczywiście nie powodują, że w trakcie emergowania nie możesz korzystać z kompa. Zrobisz ukatualnienie, kiedyś tam reboot, i załadujesz nowszą wersję. Także, w czym problem?

Ja żadnych problemów nie widzę, i to już od bardzo dawna. Różnica pomiędzy Gentoo a innymi dystrubucjami jest co najwyżej taka, że aktualizacje pakietów w Gentoo są dużo prostsze. I dużo prościej dodać coś do drzewa bądź zmienić w ebuildzie (przegrywając go do portage overlay).

Nie wyobrażam sobie korzystanie z czegokolwiek innego niż Gentoo/KDE (czy to inny Linux, czy winda).

----------

## argasek

 *keman wrote:*   

> IMO, to własnie takie distra jak SuSE, moga sie kiedys kopnąc, np. podczas aktualizacji, natomiast Gentoo poradzi sobie z tym bez problemy.

 

Z całym szacunkiem dla Ciebie, i z moją sympatią do Gentoo: bullshit  :Wink: . OpenSUSE akurat w tym punkcie jest jedną z najlepiej przygotowanych dystrybucji jaką widziałem. W odróżnieniu od np. Mandrivy, gdzie aktualizacja pakietów przeważnie zawsze powodowała jakiś kwas, to w OpenSUSE jest to po prostu cud, miód i orzeszki. I mam pewne porównanie, bo postawiłem łącznie 5 komputerów na SUSE eval 10.0 / OpenSUSE 10.0 (2 desktopy, 1 laptop, 2 serwery), w żadnym z przypadków problemów nie odnotowałem.

Zresztą jak sam stwierdziłeś, distro jest OK, więc w tym punkcie po prostu nie rozumiem co chciałeś przekazać ;]

----------

## keman

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   IMO, to własnie takie distra jak SuSE, moga sie kiedys kopnąc, np. podczas aktualizacji, natomiast Gentoo poradzi sobie z tym bez problemy. 
> 
> Z całym szacunkiem dla Ciebie, i z moją sympatią do Gentoo: bullshit . OpenSUSE akurat w tym punkcie jest jedną z najlepiej przygotowanych dystrybucji jaką widziałem. W odróżnieniu od np. Mandrivy, gdzie aktualizacja pakietów przeważnie zawsze powodowała jakiś kwas, to w OpenSUSE jest to po prostu cud, miód i orzeszki. I mam pewne porównanie, bo postawiłem łącznie 5 komputerów na SUSE eval 10.0 / OpenSUSE 10.0 (2 desktopy, 1 laptop, 2 serwery), w żadnym z przypadków problemów nie odnotowałem.
> 
> Zresztą jak sam stwierdziłeś, distro jest OK, więc w tym punkcie po prostu nie rozumiem co chciałeś przekazać ;]

 

Pisałem to z doswiadczenie - apgrajdowałem kiedys 9.1, do nieszczęsnego 9.2, i nie było zbyt miło  :Confused: 

Brakowało połowy pakietów kde, co chwila cos z owym kde sie kopało, a system wstawał 2 razy wolniej.

Nie miałem wtedy na tyle wiedzy, zeby sie temu przyjrzeć, aczkolwiek 'trzoda' sie zrobiła w systemie...

A co sie tyczy samego OpenSUSE, też mam sympatie/sentyment do tego distra - to był mój pierwszy Linuks, i jeszcze jako bardzo słabt gentoo-user, czułem chcec powrotu do niego - bo tam przeciez wszystko tak ładnie działało...

W moim przypadku jednak do czasu  :Wink: 

Co do 'prostoty dystrybucji', myśle że zaraz po Gentoo, króluje tutaj arch, który również wydaje mi się bardzo przerzysty.

Jednak, SuSE i arch, to nieco inna 'półka' (SuSE to typowy out-of-box-linux, przy archu trzeba juz chwilke przysiaść...).

----------

## psycepa

 *Jakub wrote:*   

> Ja osobiście uważam, że kompilowanie będzie coraz to mniejszym problemem. 

 

racja, ale tylko czesciowo

istnieje granica ktorej zaden procesor nie przelamie, zawsze kompilacja bedzie trwala i w ciagu najblizszych XX lat na 99% nie uzyskamy takich prockow ktore by np takie oo w 5 min przekompilowaly  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *free-mind wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Aktyn wrote:*   A możesz powiedziec co szybciej robi się na innych distrach, a w gentoo trzeba się namęczyć, przeceiż emerge dba o zależności jak należy. A konfigurowanie plików do nowych programów czy usług, na każdym distro trzeba zrobic samodzielnie.
> 
> Czasu kompilacji nie liczę bo to należy do czasu procesora. 
> ...

 

Tak pół żartem pół serio.   :Wink: 

Tak, proc ma swoją przestrzeń i im bardziej mocniejszy proc tym zakrzywienie pomiedzy mną a nim jest większe    :Wink: 

Ale ja naprawde nie siedze przed kompem i nie czekam aż mi się coś skompiluje, bo musze użyć za 5 minut tego programu.

To co Arsen pisał i z czym sie zgadzam, raz postawione Gentoo, wynagradza ten wysiłek.

Znam osoby co mają po kilka lat Gentoo, które raz postawili.

A mój czas jest moim czasem, organizuje sobie go tak jak najlepiej potrafie, i naprawde ma sie to nijak do czasu procesora.

I też pisze z własnego doświadczenia na innych distrach.

--edit- drobne zabiegi na tekscie  :Smile: Last edited by Aktyn on Sun Jan 15, 2006 10:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycepa

to kture tez was tak drazni ?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *Jakub wrote:*   Ja osobiście uważam, że kompilowanie będzie coraz to mniejszym problemem.  
> 
> racja, ale tylko czesciowo
> 
> istnieje granica ktorej zaden procesor nie przelamie, zawsze kompilacja bedzie trwala i w ciagu najblizszych XX lat na 99% nie uzyskamy takich prockow ktore by np takie oo w 5 min przekompilowaly 

 

Hm.. a ten 1 %...

http://www.icm.edu.pl/kdm/komputery/

Tylko żeby oo sie nie wywalał, na takiej kompilacji,

XX lat to dość dużo i mało zarazem, myśle że osmiokrotnie czas zmaleje, musi jednak byc coś co ten postęp jeszcze napędzi,

----------

## sza_ry

Ludzie po co czekać na kompilację  :Smile:  Tak, dobrze to zrobić porządnie ale na szczęście da się zrobić na raty.

Przy pierwszym podejściu kompilacja jajka i ustawienie paru podstawowych conf. Reszta z obrazu albo z paczek. Zależnie od wymagań.

Używam przedpotopowego kompa a instalacja nie trwała dłużej niż innych dystr.

Następnie ja pracuję czy bawię się sobie a emerge sobie, nawet kilka dni, to mi nie przeszkadza. 

Wyłączam go kiedy mi się podoba, a kończę konfigurację kiedy mam czas  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hm.. a ten 1 %...
> 
> http://www.icm.edu.pl/kdm/komputery/
> ...

 

widizsz i tu sie mylisz, nawet jesli mialbys niewiadomo ile prockow ktore moga przetwarzac rownolegle, _zawsze_ bedziesz ograniczony sekwencyjna czescia algorytmu a tego sie nie da uniknac, proponuje zapoznac sie z prawami Amdahl'a i Gustafsona

a kompilacja na takich kompach tez nie zawsze ladnie idzie, gdzies tu byl topic, chyba w subforum o Mosix'ie

problemy z kompilacja, z asemblerem w szczegolnosci i takimi tam

pozdrawiam

----------

## Aktyn

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> widizsz i tu sie mylisz, nawet jesli mialbys niewiadomo ile prockow ktore moga przetwarzac rownolegle, _zawsze_ bedziesz ograniczony sekwencyjna czescia algorytmu a tego sie nie da uniknac, proponuje zapoznac sie z prawami Amdahl'a i Gustafsona

 

Niby w czym sie myle? przecież żadnych stwierdzeń nie podałem typu że będzie szybciej  :Smile:  czy coś w tym stylu.

Najwyżej dałem prognoze co będzie za XX lat  :Smile: 

nie znam Mosixa, ale czytałem jakiś tam wątek, że coś to nie działa jak należy

Wiem też, że ebuildy blokują czasem możliwości, i ignorują to -j2 czy -j3 w make.conf robiąc -j1

Osobiście jestem zdania, że przemyślane i dobrze napisane oprogramowanie potrafi te możliwości wykorzystać..

Przecież to ludzie je piszą. Jak można, nie muszą pisać sekwencyjnych algorytmów, co czasem oczywiście nie jest możlwe.

Teoretyczne spokojnie można przeprowdzić kompilacje każdego pliku osobno na każdym procku.

A zlinkować to sie raczej nie da na wielu  :Smile: 

Jak sie wzbogace i postawie maszynke wieloporcesorową to coś bardziej mądrego może napisze,

a nie che mi się inwestować na razie w płytke z dwoma celeronami po to tylko żeby sobie coś tam potestować.

A jeśli chodzi o distcc czy jak mu tam, to faktycznie potrafi skrócić czas kompilacji o 40%, tam gdzie to możliwe.

Miałem kiedyś postawione to na próbe jak miałem dwa kompy, więc jednak te możliwości są.

Był też gdzieś wątek na forum amd64, o czasie kompilacji na AMD X2, i widać też jak dużo to daje.

A znasz taki system QNX - tutaj też dużo nie powiem bo tylko o nim czytałem.

----------

## psycepa

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   widizsz i tu sie mylisz, nawet jesli mialbys niewiadomo ile prockow ktore moga przetwarzac rownolegle, _zawsze_ bedziesz ograniczony sekwencyjna czescia algorytmu a tego sie nie da uniknac, proponuje zapoznac sie z prawami Amdahl'a i Gustafsona 
> 
> Niby w czym sie myle? przecież żadnych stwierdzeń nie podałem typu że będzie szybciej  czy coś w tym stylu.
> 
> Najwyżej dałem prognoze co będzie za XX lat 
> ...

 

hmm widocznie zle odczytalem to twoje "a ten 1%"

zrozumialem to jako twoje twierdzenie ze na superkomputerach typu CRAY czy NEC da sie przeprowadzic kompilacje szybciej,  najwidoczniej nie to miales na mysli  :Wink: 

z kompilowaniem o tyle jest problem ze to zalezy co chcesz kompilowac, aplikacje pisane sa modulowo, w sensie masz np plik obslugi polaczenia aplikacji z baza danych i dajmy na to 4 rozne czesci aplikacji (np klasy czy costam) ktore z niego korzystaja to w przypadku proby kompilacji kazdej na innej maszynie/procesorze w zaleznosci od trybu zarzadzania pamiecia moze zaistniec sytuacja ze ten plik sterownika bazy bedzie istnial w 4 kopiach, o ile zostanie takie cos zaimplementowane, na dzien dzisiejszy nie da sie uniknac sekwencyjnosci w algorytmach i jeszcze nie slyszalem jeszcze o zadnym w 100% paralelnym algorytmie, oczywiscie istnieja odpowiednie techniki przyspieszania szybkosci pracy procesora, i sa one o tyle wazne ze ostatnio to w nie wlasnie sie bardziej inwestuje niz w zmniejszanie technologii produkcji samych procesorow, ale i tak zawsze jest pewna granica, ktorej przekroczyc sie nie da i juz

co do mosixa to jest to calkiem fajna sprawa, pozwole sobie zacytowac z wykladow:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> An OS module (layer) that provides the applications with the illusion
> 
> of working on a single system
> ...

 

tyle ze tak jak ktostam pisal nie ze wszystkimi aplikacjami to dziala, nie wiem czy tylko jesli chodzi o sama kompilacje czy o inne aspekty pracy systemu tez...

a qnx, brzmi ciekawie, ale nie jestem pewien czy nadaje sie na desktopa, pewnie trzeba bedzie sobie wyprobowac z czym to sie je  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Gabrys

Mam co chciałem: http://www.kororaa.org/

Jest też wątek na forum. Postawienie Gentoo w czasie (wg moich obliczeń) około 40-50 minut. Potem jak nam się chce można sobie zapuszczać stopniowo przekompilowanie systemu (a nawet świata). Jest to dystrybucja (chyba tak to należy nazwać  :Wink: ), która korzysta z paczek binarnych, która jednak stawia system, który jest 100% Gentoo compatible. Ja w to wchodzę. Tzn. jak znowu coś zepsuję i będę musiał od nowa stawiać Linuksa, to sobie postawię za pomocą Kororaa.

Pozdrawiam <peace>

----------

## BeteNoire

Im bardziej odchodzimy od dystrybucji głównej w tak zwane "bazowane na" tym więcej jest błędów.

Gabrys, kto Ci każe od nowa stawiać Gentoo? Linuksa na nowo stawia się raz na kilka/kilkadziesiąt miesięcy. A jak masz aktualny backup to się martwić nie musisz o to, że coś spsujesz i nie odzyskasz systemu. Poza tym: quickpkg i możesz sobie cały swój OS spaczkować.

----------

## Gabrys

Przecież wyraźnie napisałem, że jak coś zepsuję. Ostatnio była to zabawa z e2defrag. A jeśli chodzi konkretnie o Kororaa, to nie jest to Gentoo-based. To jest w zasadzie tylko sposób instalacji Gentoo. Z początku instaluje nam binarki, a potem możemy sobie emergnąć cały world i mamy "zwykłe" Gentoo.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Przecież wyraźnie napisałem, że jak coś zepsuję.

 

Ja też wyraźnie napisałem, że backup przed unieruchomieniem systemu Cię ratuje.

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> To jest w zasadzie tylko sposób instalacji Gentoo.

 

Użycie zmiennej PORTAGE_BINHOST też jest jakimś sposobem na instalację Gentoo z gotowych binarek.

----------

## Gabrys

Też racja, a wyraźnie napisałeś, że:

 *Quote:*   

> A jak masz aktualny backup to się martwić nie musisz o to, że coś spsujesz i nie odzyskasz systemu.

 

... a kto powiedział, że mam  :Razz: .

----------

## Nomen

Moja droga do Gentoo  :Smile: 

Redhat 5...,6.0 --> 

--> Mandrake 6.1 boot_cd (wtedy to był niezły czad  :Smile:  ) 

--> Debian - całkiem przyjemna praca z .deb'ami

--> Aurox -- najgorsze wspomnienia  :Smile: 

--> Mandrake 7,8,9,10 - wszystko fajnie dopuki coś się nie zwali

--> Knoppix - scyzoryk który zawsze mam pod ręką  :Smile: 

--> Gentoo 2005.0 

--> Gentoo 2005.1 - już nie wróce do windy  :Smile:  i nie tylko dlatego ,że w końcu mi World of Warcraft poszedl  :Smile: 

Podsumowując. Dla mnie bomba. Mam wielu kumpli z troszkę słabszymi maszynkami i ich powstrzymuje komplilowanie pakietów podczas instalacji. 

Gentoo byłoby idealne gdyby była możliwość wyboru pomiędzy prekompilowanymi pakietami. Właściwie to chyba już coś takiego istnieje i nie mówie tu tylko o instalowaniu z cedeka. Tylko może ktoś mi to wyjaśni jak to się przekłada na flagi USE ?? 

Czy to się nei gryzie ??

----------

## tboloo

Moja droga do Gentoo :

Red Hat 6.0 -> pierwszy Linux od moja strzecha   :Very Happy:  , calkiem dobre wspomnienia

Mandrake, rozne wersje -> wbrew obiegowej opinii linuxa dla poczatkujacych calkiem dobrze mi sie sprawowal

Slackware -> fajny, tylko nie moglem pod nim uruchomic USB tower do LegoMindstorms

i wreszcie Gentoo.

Generalnie - rewelacja. Szybkosc, stabilnosc, dopasowanie do mnie. Chyba nie wroce do windy, jak tylko uda mi sie calkowicie i bezproblemowo uruchomic skalowanie czestotliwosci i suspend2   :Confused:  - to jedyne problemy, ktorych jeszcze nie przezwyciezylem.

----------

## mbar

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> jak tylko uda mi sie calkowicie i bezproblemowo uruchomic skalowanie czestotliwosci i suspend2   - to jedyne problemy, ktorych jeszcze nie przezwyciezylem.

 

A w czym problem, bo ja z tym nieco walczyłem?

----------

## Insenic

Moja dorga do gentoo?

- Windows

- Od czasu do czasu jakiś linux, bo mnie to ciekawiło

- Zacząłem więcej na ten temat czytać

- I od pół roku już tylko gentoo gości na moim sprzęcie.

Mam z nim wiele problemów, jendak to jest moja pasja ;)

----------

## v7n

 *Stach w tytule watku wrote:*   

> Gentoo wymiata

 

Napisz cos, czego jeszcze nie wiemy  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Nigredo

U mnie:

# Pogrubiona czcionka: służył mi przez pewien jako główny system do codziennej pracy.

=> WinXP

=> Aurox 9.2 # masakra, strasznie sie chrzanił i działał jak czołg

=> Fedora Core 2 # Wspomnienia na ogół pozytywne, stabilna i prosta w obsłudze

=> FreeBSD 5.2 # Całkiem fajny, ale brak wsparcia dla karty graficznej i dla linuksowych systemów plików

=> Solaris 10 # Nie nadaje się na desktop

We FreeBSD bardzo spodobały mi się porty, ale z wymienionych powyżej powodów nie mogłem na niego "przejść". Dlatego zainstalowałem Gentoo.

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *v7n wrote:*   

> Napisz cos, czego jeszcze nie wiemy 

 

No wlasnie. I to jest przerazajace, wiedziec wszystko (nie ma takiej mozliwosci, ale prawie 5% z tego co znaczy wszystko   :Very Happy:  ) co rusz kompilowac wszystko. I co gorsza wszstko dziala (podejrzana sprawa bo niby czemu innym nie dziala ?, a mi/tu działa ? ... hmmm...) Nie, naprawde ten system jest jakis porabany. Bo skoro wszystko dziala i wszystko jest fajne to nam pozostalo tylko....

Umrzec.

Normalnie tragedia....

A ja chciałbym jakiegoś chociaz malutkiego virusa złapać (tylko nie ptasią/kaczą grypę  :Very Happy: )

----------

## KeyBi

Mandriva -> Slackware -> Gentoo ... stosunkowo szybko  :Smile: 

Teraz przetestowałem dość sporą liczbę dystrybucji i po prostu nie widzę odpowiednika mojego ulubionego Gentoo. Czasam przerasta mnie czas kompilacji (słaby procek) i chciałbym korzystać tylko z prekompilowanych pakietów, ale ostatecznie wolę moje Gentoo i emerge'a.

----------

## rzabcio

Win -> Fedora 3 i 4 (poprzedni rok akademicki) -> Win (lato z przymusu) -> TYLKO Gentoo (od początku roku akad.

Na Fedorce jednak mało się nauczyłem - distro z anakondą, wszystko działa pół godziny po włożeniu płyty... po prostu używałem. Dopiero Gentoo czegoś mnie nauczył.

----------

## tboloo

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  *tboloo wrote:*   jak tylko uda mi sie calkowicie i bezproblemowo uruchomic skalowanie czestotliwosci i suspend2   - to jedyne problemy, ktorych jeszcze nie przezwyciezylem. 
> 
> A w czym problem, bo ja z tym nieco walczyłem?

 

Jezeli bylbys chetny do pomocy, to bylbym bardzo wdzieczny   :Very Happy: 

Co do szczegolow to moge wyslac na PM, albo zalozyc nowy temat,zeby tego nie offowac .

----------

## mbar

Załóż nowy i daj mi link na PM, niech inni też z niego skorzystają.

----------

## Insenic

Na przykłada ja. Też z tym walcze ale efektów nie ma. Pomoc się przyda.

----------

## pnx

Ja zaczynalem swoja przygode z linuxami od slacka, tak pamietam ten wieczor 3lata temu:D jak bylem zachwycony szybkoscia dzialania mojego linuxa. Potem przyszla kolej na rozczarowanie(red hat), a dopiero rok temu zainstalowalem gentoo. Myslalem ze to jest niemozliwe zeby linux dzialal tak szybko;] mysle ze tak szybko z nim sie nie rozstane

----------

## pawels

Moja przygoda z linuxem zaczęla sie od SUSE potem przyszedł Red Hat, Mandrake, Aurox a teraz po 5 latach skakania z kwiatka na kwiatek osiadłem na stałe na Gentoo, no i nie żałuje tej decyzji. Jest to najlepsza, najstabilniejsza i wbrew temu co się mówi najłatwiejsza dystrybucja jaką miałem   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rzabcio

 *pawels wrote:*   

> wbrew temu co się mówi najłatwiejsza dystrybucja jaką miałem  

 A to ciekawe bo uważam dokładnie tak samo. Co prawda miałem styczność jedynie z Fedorą i tylko dwa razy ją instalowałem, ale jeszcze pamiętam jak ja się tam namęczyłem...

Np. MPlayera odpalałem chyba z tydzień (oczywiście nie 24h/dobę  :Wink:  ). Drugie tyle zajęło mi włączenie napisów. A w Gentoo? Uważam się za nooba a udało się to prawie od razu - musiałem tylko znaleźć podpowiedź o podlinkowaniu fonta. 

Przykłady mógłbym mnożyć.

Myślę, że spore brawa należą się tłumaczom. Dokumentacja, jak już nieraz wspominałem, jest rewelacyjna!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## C1REX

Mandrake 9.1 -> króciutkie episody z innymi distrami -> 2miesiące z linuksem -> gentoo

Trochę hardcore był, bo soft gentoo był pierwszym, jaki kompilowałem. Dotyczy to także karmelka.

Od dłuższego czasu jest lightowo i nie miewam większych problemów z systemem.

Gentoo w samym użytkowaniu to zdecydowanie jedna z prostrzych dytrybucji. To jest fakt obiektywny.

----------

## ilny

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo w samym użytkowaniu to zdecydowanie jedna z prostrzych dytrybucji. To jest fakt obiektywny.

 

IMO kazdy linux po blizszym poznaniu moze nie ze nie ma tajemnic ale jestesmy blizej jego poznania, U mnie np. po paru kompilacjach gentoo nie stanowi ona dla mnie problemu. Klopoty ktore na poczatku byly uciazliwe (choc nie tak jak w innych dystrybucjach) sa rozwiazywane od reki np. sterowniki ati, xorg itp itd. wiec mozna powiedziec ze po kazdym  napotkanym i rozwiazanym bledzie jestes o krok blizej "doskonalego systemu"   :Wink:   :Very Happy:  (oczywiscie z przymruzeniem oka)   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## c2p

Był luty/marzec 2004, rozmawiałem z kolegą, który miał mandrake, więc ja też chciałem, a myśl o własnym linuksie chodziła mi po głowie już od mniej więcej pół roku, tylko nie wiedziałem od czego zacząć. Więc poszedł Mandrake 9.2, który za bardzo do niczego się nie nadawał, mało co się chciało skompilować (a rpmów nie miało), potem mnie zaczęło denerwować, że ciągle jakiejś biblioteki nie miał. I właśnie wtedy dowiedziałem się, że dosłownie o dwa kroki ode mnie mieszka C1REX, powiedział żebym troszkę się poduczył konsoli i dłużej na mdk się nie męczył, więc ja po kilkunastu dniach wywaliłem mdk, no i zabrałem się za gentoo (w tym samym czasie kolega, który mnie namawiał na początku, raz na zawsze pozbył się linuksa  :Sad: ). Działało dość nieźle jak na pierwszą instalację. Potem jakoś tak jesienią 2004 posypał się nie wiadomo skąd ext3 i gentoo nie miałem  dość długi czas. Ale tuż przed świętami poszła druga instalka, no i od tamtej pory gentoo działa ciągle, bez "reinstalki", fs się nie sypie (przeszedłem na reiserfs). A na innych partycjach testuje inne *nixy: fbsd,osuse,arch, ale nadal jakoś gentoo mi się wydaje najlepsze, najłatwiejsze (,najszybsze?  :Very Happy: ).

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Yatmai

 *c2p wrote:*   

> nadal jakoś gentoo mi się wydaje najlepsze, najłatwiejsze (,najszybsze? ).
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Propos szybkości, pierwsze uruchomienie mnie sporo zawiodło, bo Debian z którego migrowałem na Gentoo działał dokładnie tak samo szybko, a nie trza było go kompilować 2 dni, ale pare dni temu zainstalowałem Fedore Core 3.... Naprawde, jak wydaje sie komuś, że mu sys ślimaczy, polecam któryś z tych user-friendly-linux'ów :]

----------

## c2p

OpenSuse jest szybkie i bardzo user friendly  :Very Happy: .

----------

## nelchael

 *c2p wrote:*   

> OpenSuse jest szybkie i bardzo user friendly .

 

Piekny mit   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## WujekStaszek

Witam,

widze, ze wszyscy opisuja swoja droge do Gentoo, to moze i ja podziele sie swoja historia.

W sumie, to z Linuksami mam kontakt od 4 lat. Na początku Aurox, pozniej PLD (poldek to prawdziwe dzielo sztuki), Slackware 9.2 (dlugo nic - czyli Windows), az w koncu nowy komputer (kwiecien 2005) na ktorym Linux ladnie dziala (takiemu n00bkowi potrzbne bylo KDE, nie wiedzialem nawet o istnieniu XFCE, czy Fluksa, ktorego teraz uzywam), zainstalowalem Slackware 10.1, pozneij 10.2 i tak zostalo, a na drugiej partycji testowalem: FreeBSD (karta wlan mi nie zadziala), Yopera (szybki skubaniec), SourceMage i jeszcze kilka dystrybucji (m.in. Ubuntu), az doszedelm do Gentoo okolo 2 tyg. temu. 

Teraz czego brakuje mi w Gentoo - tej dowolnosci jak w Slack'u - postawilem na nim serwer w szkole - jest nie do zdobycia (oczywiscie przeszedl straszny tuning). W Gentoo nie grzebalem prawie w plikach konfiguracyjnych - wszystko dziala, ale czuje sie jakos oddalony od swojej dystrybucji. 

Gentoo jest bardzo dobrym systemem na desktop, na serwerach jednak Slackware rzadzi ;)

----------

## nelchael

 *WujekStaszek wrote:*   

> (takiemu n00bkowi potrzbne bylo KDE, nie wiedzialem nawet o istnieniu XFCE, czy Fluksa, ktorego teraz uzywam)

 

to teraz zrob cos dla mnie... popatrz na czerwony napis nad moim avatarem, dowiedz sie ze uzywam KDE (od 2 tygodni  :Razz:  ) i okrzyknij mnie n00bem... skad sie to do jasnej cholery wzielo, ze {Gnome,KDE} == noob ??

----------

## WujekStaszek

nelchael: nie mialem na mysli, ze tylko newbie uzywaja KDE, napisalem, ze wtedy bylo mi potrzebne, bo nie umialem korzystac z innych srodowisk, a to, czego kto uzywa, to kwestia gustu.

----------

## nelchael

 *WujekStaszek wrote:*   

> nelchael: nie mialem na mysli, ze tylko newbie uzywaja KDE, napisalem, ze wtedy bylo mi potrzebne, bo nie umialem korzystac z innych srodowisk, a to, czego kto uzywa, to kwestia gustu.

 

Ok  :Smile:  Ja natomiast stwierdzilem, ze najgorsza jest.... monotonia... i tak sobie uzywam roznych srodowisk - akurat teraz KDE   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## c2p

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *c2p wrote:*   OpenSuse jest szybkie i bardzo user friendly . 
> 
> Piekny mit  

 

no napewno lepsze niż ubuntu  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

Ty c2p coś wspominałeś o rozwaleniu się systemu na ext3. Mi też się to zdarzyło. fsck nie potrafił odtworzyć spójności danych (czy jakoś tak) po zaniku prądu i system się wyłożył. Na szczęście na /home miałem kopię zrobioną. Tym razem / dałem na reiserfs i problemu jak dotąd większego nie ma.

----------

## ilny

Ja ostatnio zamienilem sobie /home (20GB) /usr (2GB) na jfs reszta na reiserfs. 

Wiekszych problemow nie ma z jfs, tyle ze podczas twardego reseta albo braku zasilania (co zdarza sie bardzo rzadko) musze uruchomic gentoo, odpalic fsck.jfs /dev/hd*, zrobic reboot i wszystko ladnie sunie   :Wink: 

----------

## gentooxic

 *ilny wrote:*   

> Ja ostatnio zamienilem sobie /home (20GB) /usr (2GB) na jfs reszta na reiserfs. 
> 
> Wiekszych problemow nie ma z jfs, tyle ze podczas twardego reseta albo braku zasilania (co zdarza sie bardzo rzadko) musze uruchomic gentoo, odpalic fsck.jfs /dev/hd*, zrobic reboot i wszystko ladnie sunie  

 

Ja mam / na jfs i po twardym resecie czy braku prądu żadnych problemów przy następnym uruchomieniu nie zauważam.

A co do reiserfs - wyłozył się na Slackware i raz na Gentoo 3 miesiące po instalacji. 

Dla mnie jak na razie to wszystko jest sztuką kompromisu i umiejętnością balansowania.

Przykładem jest ext2 i2048 index_dir na /usr/portage ostatnio tak zrobiłem i niby fajnie, mało zajmuje całe drzewo jednak gdy przychodzi zrobić eupdatedb to mówie dzięki.

----------

## Bako

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Ty c2p coś wspominałeś o rozwaleniu się systemu na ext3. Mi też się to zdarzyło. fsck nie potrafił odtworzyć spójności danych (czy jakoś tak) po zaniku prądu i system się wyłożył. Na szczęście na /home miałem kopię zrobioną. Tym razem / dałem na reiserfs i problemu jak dotąd większego nie ma.

 

system to najmniejszy problem, ja w taki sposob /home stracilem :/ - akurat mialem kopie dysku zrobic. Dlatego reiserfs/4 ponad wszystko!   :Cool: 

----------

## c2p

U mnie po twardym resecie/zaniku prądu/ataku kosmitów fsck sam przy starcie wszystko ładnie odtwarza. "Tylko wczoraj" było z 20 twardych resetów - bawiłem się suspend2 i nie w każdym podejściu działało, parę razy mi swapa kasowało, więc mkswap i fsck często było zapuszczane, ale ogólnie to nic się nie zepsuło.

----------

## C1REX

No /home mam nadal na ext3 i też nie chciało odtworzć spójności danych. Jednak nie wiem, co straciłem, bo najważniejsze moje dane są OK.

fsck tylko przy pierwszym odpaleniu po twardym resecie podaje ten komunikat, a później przy ext2 i 3 już mu wszystko dobrze wygląda - nawet jak dobrze nie jest. 

Na szczęscie ten brak spójności w /home to ok. 3% jest. Na / było wtedy ponad 20.

No dla mnie to wada gentoo, że domyślnie ma duże problemy z autosprawdzaniem partycji po resecie. Osobiście polegam na liveCD.

----------

